# NT: your parents' types?



## AirMarionette

if you know them, or take a guess. how do you get along with them?

i suspect my mom is XSFJ?, and my dad was definitely ENFP. i loved my dad (still do, in the context of loving someone who no longer exists). he was open-minded, easygoing, friendly, and optimistic. my mom is inexplicably selfless, pessimistic, organized, and judgmental. we get along, but she's a lot more close-minded than i am - source of most of our arguments.


----------



## agokcen

My mother is ESTJ. She taught me to do well in school and to love proper grammar.

My father is ENTP like I am. I'm basically a clone of him, except for the fact that I actually know how to apply myself academically (thank you, Mom). He's also much more openly loving than I am.


----------



## Lucretius

My mom is (I think) an ISFJ 1w2. We have a very surface-level relationship, and clash easily when we get into deeper topics.
My dad is an ENFJ, unhealthy 3w4. We can talk about deeper things, but his approach is always underwhelming and disappointing to me. He can be quite childish at times.
I love them both, but I have difficulty respecting them...


----------



## Synthetic Darkness

Mom: INFJ
Dad: ENFP (bipolar)

I don't really get along with any of them.


----------



## Proteus

Father - ESTJ
Mother - ISTJ

I've never been close with either of them.


----------



## Treeton

My mother is an ISFP and my father is an ISTJ. My mother and I can talk about everything...until it gets to deep. When things get to complicated for her mentally, she tends to either make irrational assumptions about things or joke about them, which leaves me frustrated. My father is another story, I can get into deep conversations with him, but when it starts becoming to emotional for it or in his eyes it doesn't make sense, he'll begin to berate things and often start big, wounding, arguments that didn't even have to take place.

I love my parents dearly, but I wish I didn't have to walk on eggshells around them for the sake of keeping the peace.


----------



## wealldie

Both bloody S types. My father is likely an ISTP and my mother is definitely ESFJ.

My father's favourite discussion with me is the weather. That's about the depth of our conversations.
My mother puts herself on the cross pretty much daily because I am not as close with her and my family as she idealizes.
Neither of them could ever understand my motivations for anything. It was miserable living with them both.


----------



## yesiknowbut

Think my father was ENFJ, my mother...gosh I find this difficult. She is pensive, intelligent, lazy, untidy, insecure, and has strong beliefs, and is passive-aggressive, and totally, totally doesn't understand me. Nor I her, obviously. Love her to bits as well, of course. I definitely, N probably, F possibly, J definitely. Except for the untidy thing.

Thinking about my family, I have/had four siblings, two parents, one husband and two children. i don't think a single one of them is an S. Thank heaven


----------



## Saboteur

*Father*: Mentally ill *ESFJ* with an ESTP facade. Doesn't admit that he actually has feelings but frequently gets into fights with people (at age 43) because of his outward subjective judgments of them (how they're looking at him, who they're with, etc.) Anything even remotely hostile is considered disrespect and is therefore deserving of a pounding. Insanely jealous. Confusingly insecure. Dizzyingly suspicious, even by my standards. Convinced of his own sanity. Abusive. Manipulative, but unintentionally so. Believes his manipulation to be for the benefit of the manipulated subject.

*Mother*: Psychologically damaged *ISTJ* with an INFJ facade. Acts like she enjoys weird things but doesn't. Cares about people but doesn't care for them in a good way. (In fact, on many occasions, she's said that she hates everyone... and means it.) Interested in herself. Likes upholding the unspoken rules of society and expects others to do the same. She gets angry when they don't. Knows what she knows and isn't interested in changing or learning. Hyper-resistant to unique thought. Passive-aggressive. Financially savvy. Manipulative in close relationships. Has a (hardening) soft spot for me. Sincerely malicious. Bitingly sarcastic. Unapologetic.

Needless to say, they're now divorced.


----------



## Nearsification

My real father idk.
My step father is an ESTJ-Control freak who also annoys me.
My mom is an esfp. She annoys me very much.


----------



## Vanitas

ISTJ father and ENFP mother. Got along well with father but didn't so much with mother. She wanted an ExFP daughter, I think, someone bubbly and social like she was. Then I turned out like _her_ ENTJ mother, didn't help that I look like young-grandma, too. 

As I get older and both of us experienced more things, my relationship with mother got better.


----------



## fn0rd

Mother: SJ
Father: NT


----------



## danicx

Imagine this ... INFJ mom, INFP dad. Not good ...


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Mum: INTP
Dad: xSFJ

Bad combination........


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

I'm not 100% positive, but I think my dad is ISTJ
My mom, I think is ENFP.


----------



## LeafStew

My mom is: ISFJ
and my dad is: ISTP

I definitely dont see the things the way they do but I developed my F side quite a bit being constantly around the house with my Fe mom. I like speaking with her sometimes she's quite smart (she has a master degree). My dad is really educated (phd) so we can have intelligent discussion, we dont always agree but it's alright. It helps me see another side of the story when we comment on the news, etc. Also, my dad is quite good with practical stuff so it helps.

My brothers are:
1st: ENTJ (We get together alright, he's like the extroverted version of me. We dont really like the same things/topic but we can have a nice chat once in a while.)
2nd: ISFP (I dont hate him but he's really manipulative and egoistic. We really dont see things the same way. I just try to make him think about the other when he acts carelessly, ironically he's the Feeler lol)
3rd: He's definitely NT something, he's the only one of my brother who didn't do any test cause he's younger. My guess is that he's either ENTP or INTP (We get along quite well, even though we are 9 years a part.) I'll get him to do the MBTI at some point, the best version of the test are in English, so I have to let him pickup/improve in that department..


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Female Unit: ESFP
Male Unit: ISTJ


----------



## Metis

Father: ENTJ
Mother: ISFJ

Basically, my father dominates and has the last word and my mother just submits and lets him have his way. 

I think because my dad doesn't show my mom enough respect (and lectures endlessly), I have some resentment towards him, which is somewhat of a barrier between us. I can actually have very meaningful conversations with my mom, something that started happening once I got older. I open up to her much more readily than my dad.


----------



## Ben

Dad: INTJ.
Mom: Some sort of SJ.


----------



## cavarice

Mother: ESFJ
Father: INTP

I share much more in common with my father than my mother. They didn't get along well and divorced when I was young, and I spent the majority of my childhood with my mother.

I am convinced that my mother and I come from a different species. To this day, we totally have no comprehension of each other.


----------



## entplay

Mom = ESFJ
Dad = ENTP 

Hard for mom to relate to me, but she's always been there for me. Poppa was a rolling stone.


----------



## archangelic peon

Mom = ESTJ
Dad = ISFJ

can never relate / discuss on anything more than topical, here and now subjects.
provoke me into arguments and blame me for being disrespectful 
argue with both at least once a day
tedious, call me when you get there, I want to know whats going on relationship

Love em both :happy:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

I'm fairly certain my dad is an NT -- the rest, I don't know. Certainly when he was younger, I suspect he may well have been an ENTP, or possibly an ENTJ like me, but I really don't think you could call him extroverted any more as his misanthropy has started to affect his personality and a lot of his old friends are gone. 

I have no idea what my mum is. ESFJ maybe. It's hard to tell, I think, and she's not done the test. I find it extremely hard to open up to my mother (although I love her tons) and my father, in my formative years was often very harsh, but now that I'm older I appreciate him ALOT more. I can talk to my dad about "important" things, current affairs, philosophy, the state of mankind etc, whereas I can't do that with my mum. She's only interested in hearing it because she likes having a clever son, I suppose.


----------



## Versatile Leader

Mom= ISTJ

Dad = ISTP


----------



## nim

My mother is an ENFP. My father is an ISFJ. I love my mother. She's eccentric, lovely, protective but knows when to back off, and, for the most part, logical. She's also a terrible planner, can be quite emotional, and when she's angry everyone in our family runs for cover because we're frightened that she'll murder us. I don't really understand my father, but I respect him now that I'm not in "his" house anymore. He likes to talk about deep subjects, keeps us all stable and planned, and is really protective of his family. However, his logic lacks, and when he's mad (which is about half of the time) he makes a lot of ruckus and can get violent sometimes. No one's scared of him, though, since his anger issue is a constant problem. Well, that about sums them up, I think.


----------



## R2-D2

mom, ISFJ. dad, ENTP.

surprisingly, i'm close with both of them, although in very different ways. i'm very much like my dad, who instinctively understands me... but i'm also the type of person who roots for the underdog--and i know that in my parents' relationship, my mom got the short end of the deal. i felt for my ISFJ ex-bf for similar reasons, although admittedly in that case it was i who was inflicting the pain. :dry: so anyway, yeah. love both of my parents. roud:


----------



## OneiricEntropy

Mother: ISFP- She's a damn basket case who I barely can relate to. She has not near the depth or intellect to maintain a decent conversation... and I have the insight that my parent should have. And she cries all the time. I just sit there until she finishes because I never know what to say or understand why she's crying. Waterworks, ugh.

Father: INTP- I respect him more than most in my life. He's incredibly intelligent, extremely innovative, but completely not there in the emotional sense. I actually just had my first emotional conversation with him at the age of 23. He was drunk and told me how much he loved me as was proud of who I am. It was incredibly weird. It hasn't happened since.


----------



## kyebosh

ENFP - Mum
ISTJ - Dad

I know! Go figure


----------



## RedTree

Mom--ISTP. I can only have superficial conversations with her, and most of these are fights. She has a hatred of all J-qualities because she associates them with my dad, so we frequently have the fight where she says, "Hey, in a half hour, do you want to do (blank)?". And I'll say, "But I have plans for the rest of the day." And she'll yell at me for being uptight. She has no understanding of the odd things that occupy my mind and we only have a superficial relationship. I do love her, though.

Dad--INTJ. He loves talking about deep subjects, and I wish I could have good, intellectual conversations with him. But he is unbearable to be around. He refuses to allow anyone to have an opinion that differs from his, even on stupid subjects like what pizza toppings should be ordered. If you refuse to come around to his opinion, he will resort to petty name-calling and personal attacks. It's such a shame, really.


----------



## avantgardist

Mother is ESFJ. We don't get along very well, obviously. She's very family values oriented and SJ to the core. 

Dad is INFP. We are very alike and he's the only family member I can stand. But he's more of an idealist (He's very passionate about his job as an environmental consultant) and relationship-focused. While I'm more of a philosopher and not very good at connecting with people.


----------



## wealldie

alex8321 said:


> Dad--INTJ. He loves talking about deep subjects, and I wish I could have good, intellectual conversations with him. But he is unbearable to be around. He refuses to allow anyone to have an opinion that differs from his, even on stupid subjects like what pizza toppings should be ordered. If you refuse to come around to his opinion, he will resort to petty name-calling and personal attacks. It's such a shame, really.


Ha ha. This made me laugh, because I can completely understand.


----------



## RiverINXP

Mother - confirmed INFJ.

Father - not sure, he passed away a few years ago. I suspect INTP, possibly INTJ.


----------



## RiverINXP

alex8321 said:


> Dad--INTJ. He loves talking about deep subjects, and I wish I could have good, intellectual conversations with him. But he is unbearable to be around. He refuses to allow anyone to have an opinion that differs from his, even on stupid subjects like what pizza toppings should be ordered. If you refuse to come around to his opinion, he will resort to petty name-calling and personal attacks. It's such a shame, really.


I know an INTJ who is like that too. It's frustrating, because the stubbornness really detracts from their intelligence.


----------



## Theaetetus

INTJ. Parents are/were INFJ (mother) and ENTP (father). A male INTJ had a significant role in my development as well.


----------



## dude10000

My father tested as ISTJ, my mother tested as ENFJ.

As an NT, I've always liked to ask why? to uncertain propositions, and my parents have always taken it as confrontation. So there's never been anything really interesting to talk about. Interaction is always far more easier, pleasant, and entertaining with my INFP brother and ENTP sister.

The ENFJ mother unit worries way too much about events that do not matter, especially the opinions of other people. Her own mind, ironically, is like a conceptual fluid that can be poured into any container. C-3PO is probably the closest character in fiction she most resembles, maybe with some Lois Griffin mixed in. She's friendly, polite, self-concerned, fussy, sympathetic, always conjuring up scenarios where events go wrong, forgiving, apologetic, lacking courage, making everyone's business her own-- though I confess, the gossip is often interesting. Right now she lives for facebook! 

My ISTJ father lives in a modal universe, a world of shoulds, coulds, and woulds, a twilight zone between actuality and nothingness. Personality-wise he's a mix of Red Forman, Tony Soprano, and Wreck-Gar. On the upside, my father has always been loyal, dependable, and always ready to help others. On the other hand, he's always been too irritable and ornery to have (or want) any friends, and he's also artless-- dirty, disorganized, and continuously accumulating junk. Needs food in mass quantities (as long as it is bland and familiar), and loves television, watching literally anything, devoting all of his free time to it. The progressives on tv tell him taxes and laws-- more bureaucracy-- can fix all social problems, and he's never had a reason to disagree. Think of Boxer from Animal Farm-- Napoleon is always right, and I must work harder. (I, of course, am Benjamin.)


----------



## Lapsistiai

Mother: INFP -- love her to pieces. 

Father: ESTJ -- hate him to pieces, and the feeling's mutual. He's always resented me though. Why I laughed so hard at this clip:






It's ridiculous how much that reminds me of him. 

Brother: ESFJ -- have difficulty standing him, I have to admit.


----------



## AmberJorr

I come from a big family heavy on the Sensing and Feeling.

Mother: ISFJ
Father: XSFP

I love both of my parents, I just can't really talk to them about anything. On the bright side, while family dinner conversations may be shallow, they are very funny. I love to watch the baffled faces of guests as they stuggle to comprehend my family's eccentricity.

Brother #1: ESFP
Brother #2: XSXP
Sister #1: INFP
Sister #2: INTP


----------



## csn

Definite INTP father, probable ISTP mother. Dad and I get along great. Strangers think we don't get along because we don't often have long conversations together or show a lot of emotion when we do talk, but when we talk it's like we're reading each others' minds.


----------



## Scruffy

Never had a father (insert test tube baby joke), I was raised by an INFP mother and we get alone well I'd say, except for my habit of arguing for the hell of it. We understand each other and I have no problems with her, I just wish she was more assertive. I have an older ENFP sister, we get alone as we are similar, but logic has no purpose to her helium-self (Not all ENFPs gawd).

Closest I had to real father figure was an ISFP Grandfather who was the coolest human being ever, but died when I was 7. 

My house was the hug house, it was like being kicked in the nuts with rainbows 24/7.


----------



## Drewbie

Father-ESFJ: Very controlling, very traditional, very emotional, and never stops talking. He's very charming and a persuasive speaker but there are times when I just can't sit in the same room with him.

Mother-ISFJ: Same as my father only less directly controlling and more likely to try guilt tripping me into consenting to whatever she wants. Does not take opposing opinions very well but doesn't really argue, just leaves in a huff whenever I refuse to agree with her and mutters things along the lines of 'where did I go wrong?'.


I love them both to bits but we see the world in very different ways and we're all stubborn. Ours is a relationship healthier from a distance.


----------



## Strappado

My dad is xSTP of some kind and I have absolutely no clue about my mom.


----------



## Mantis

My mom is a Guardian(Overseer) type. I had her "tested" lol. An ISTJ, if I remember right. And my dad is most definitely a "FieldMarshal"-ENTJ.

And my older sister is an INTJ.


----------



## Hemoglobin

Both my parents have taken the Myer Briggs test.

Mum: INFP
We get on well, I try to be sensitive to her insecurities and do my best to be warm for her. I love her dearly.

Dad: INTP
Bi-polar, agoraphobia, generalized anxiety and now at 70 showing signs of dementia. Due to dad's mental condition though he is a very difficult man to be around, he is prone to saying some extremely socially unacceptable things. I keep conversation with him mostly on shared interests, and nothing personal or controversial.

As a result of this I was left to my own devices for the majority of the time. Independence was learned from a very early age.


----------



## kaycee

I'm not an NT, but I find this thread fascinating.

Test results:

Dad is an ESFJ
Mom is an INFJ


Dad makes a lot of sense and was my guess. My mom is a very jaded INFJ, so she was a lot harder to type. I can see it if I squint.


----------



## entpreter

Mom is an ESFJ probably, Dad is an ENTP like me. When I was young, Dad and I butted heads. Now, Mom and I butt heads. Weird.


----------



## tawainainootoko

My mother is an INFJ, the family member I'm closest to among my entire tree of relatives, which isn't saying much. I have the most to say to her, which, again, isn't saying much. I'm not much of a family person or a people person, and so don't know most of my relatives much, nor do we keep in touch often, so I'm not close to my family at all. She's probably the only other family member who cares about personality theory. I'm not quite sure what my father is, but most likely an N, unless he's an ESTJ. He's changed "outwardly" a lot in the last decade, and learned to extravert much more than when he was 20s and younger. Our relationship consists of him asking me about getting a job and being responsible, and that's about it. It seems he just mainly wants me to succeed. He was a flight instructor right out of college for a while (and stayed at this original institution most of his post-graduate life) and has moved up the corporate ladder a few times, and got a doctorate a few years ago. Very business conscious, pragmatic, but also enjoys learning and reading for fun, and is certainly capable of discussing esoteric subjects. I'm not sure where he stands philosophically though. Sailing and woodwork projects are his hobbies (well and within the last few years social gatherings with the yacht clubs and colleagues- and it doesn't seem as if he'd've done those when he was younger; he was more introverted, but was on a very good college wrestling team). I can't decide what he most likely is besides a T, and probably a J.
My sister, I'm convinced, is an ENTP/J. She challenges and argues like an ENTP, but is OCD-like and has become a planner like a J. Her husband just has to be an E/ISTP, and he's been perplexed over communication issues that he's told me, which seems to me like an essentially S VS N issue, him straight-forward and concrete (expecting the same from her, and not getting it), and her looking beyond the obvious words spoken and interpreting it as more open-ended and suggestive of something else (as really MEANING something not spoken). I also suspect most of my relatives are Sensors, besides maybe an intellectual uncle. I've got an _interesting_ and strange family tree.


----------



## Feasibility

:angry:Oh my godfather - ESTJ (father), ESFJ (mother). Crappy childhood.


----------



## Andrea

not sure, but we're definitely a perceiving family.


----------



## mathie

Mom: ENFP
Dad: INTJ
Sisiter: ENFP
Brother: ESTP

I get along with both of my parents quite well. Growing up I felt like my dad was the only one who understood me and I him. I love talking to my mom and sister, but sometimes get frustrated easily at heir lack of logical arguments. I only talk about movies, beer and facebook with my brother.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Dad - ESTJ (I think. It's hard to tell with him. He isn't lacking too much in N but I think he's more of an S.)
Mom - ESFJ
Sister - ExFJ

We usually get along really well. Never really had any huge problems with the fam.


----------



## Punch Clock Hero

My mother is an INTJ.

I've spoken to my father once over the phone.

I have no siblings.


----------



## Valdyr

Father - INTP
Mother - ISTJ


----------



## HannibalLecter

Mother: ESFJ
Father: INxx


----------



## Slkmcphee

Father: ESTP
Mother: ESFP

They got a divorce when I was a little kid. Both flaked out on my brother me and I was raised from the age of 9 by my aunt and uncle, whom I call Mom and Dad. Don't talk with natural mother, stay in contact with father.

Aunt: ISFJ
Uncle: ISTP

We're not very close, but they are the closest things to real parents I had. 
Strange, though, my brother is ENTP. Two rationals from two artisans. Ah, the mystery of temperament.


----------



## autumnalone

My mother has tested ESFJ and ESFP; she's also manic depressive and I can't help but trace a correlation between her typological behavior and her unpredictable mood swings. Sometimes she seems like the biggest P in the world (I cannot remember going to a single appointment with her that she hasn't made us late for; she spends hours upon end playing Spider Solitaire on her computer with no actual grasp of time passing; she embraces that life-loving SP style frequently in her pursuit of "extreme" sports such as ice climbing, etc...) and at other times she'll shift into this psychotic and typical unhealthy SJ mode.

It's quite odd.

My father has not been tested, but from typewatching him I can certainly say that he is an SJ. He tends to take things personally, is prone to emotional outbursts, and is a very fair-minded and subjective guy as well, which leads me to think F. He also is altogether much more withdrawn and private than my Extraverted mother, which leads me to put this all together and give him the ISFJ label.

They're good parents, but I tend to butt heads with them. It's usually over issues of my independence.


----------



## Fiddler

Mom-INTJ
Dad-ESFJ

I get along great with my mom, and actually I get a bit bored when she's gone. We rarely get into arguments and when we do, they're never serious. And it's really nice that she can empathise with my introversion and lack of a soul. (Although I crack up when everyone says INTJS are 'ruthless', etc, because I always have to tell her not to be so nice to people. xD)

Now dad... I think it's more me than him. He's great and cares about me and stuff, but he just grates on my nerves for no reason. It's sad because we used to be pretty tight when I was little, but... yeah.

:B


----------



## thatguy

Mom: ENFP
Dad: INTJ

Amazing people.


----------



## Nexus6

INTJ father and ENFP mother; My father nurtured my mind and my beautiful mother nurtured my soul [and taught me to have decent taste in clothes and furnishings!]

I have an ISTJ Sister and an INTP brother [my poor mom and her houseful of introverts.] roud:

They have the happiest marriage of any one I have ever seen, built on respect, love and forgiveness. I consider myself blessed to have them as parents. My sister and I have conflicts at times, but we never argue, just ignore each other and come back again. My brother is one of my best friends and we love to share thoughts on everything.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Mother: ESTP
Father: INFJ

Me: INTP.


----------



## bionic

I find it so odd that alot of us INTJs have ESFJs as parents....I notice that more as I look at this thread....


----------



## SPtheGhost

my mother is an ESFJ...use your imagination 
my father is an ISTJ...traditional boring etc 

they taught me the importance of understanding in relationships indirectly via the conflicts they had with each other 

super religious home btw


----------



## Psilocybin

Mother - ESFX. We get along fine, have our ups and downs and all that, but-... YEA!

Father - INTP. We're kind of the same, except that I make people laugh and he sucks at it.


----------



## Branden

Mother-INTP. Nice to grow up with. Too much talking though. 

Father- ISTJ. cool and funny but, STRICT. 

Great childhood for and INT type though.


----------



## Spectrum

From my observations (I'm an INTP):
dad-ESFJ, sometimes seems like an ESTJ at times but he suits ESFJ's profile much more thoroughly
mom-ESFJ

Yeah, we don't get along at all. They call me: antisocial, crazy, messed up, intelligent but stupid in my views, overly logical, say I look at too many sides of an equation, overly rational, not religious enough, blah blah blah there is more but you get the idea. They don't like what makes me, but they love me a lot. Very emotional and strict they are, and they hate my chaotic organization (or lack thereof) and passive attitude. I'll be out of the house soon, hopefully I don't kill myself.:angry: Or better yet that may be a good option roud:


----------



## KTC

Mom - ESFJ - She's learned how to deal with me in that when I say something is cool, she knows to run in the opposite direction. She knows to just ignore when I start laughing to myself because she knows it's not anything she'd find funny if she asked my to explain. She can take a verbal beating and shrug it off like nobody I've ever seen, and it's incredible. She's a dear for putting up with me really. I love her.

Dad- ENTJ - We think the same way, unlike my mom and I, but he wants me to do things the way he thinks they should be done, and needless to say, I defy this as often as possible. He needs to learn to let me do things in my own time. Just like him, I have to mull an action over until I think it's a good idea... not when someone tells me it's the right choice. We're always at one of two polar ends - we're either as thick as thieves or detest one another.


----------



## Quin Sabe

SPtheGhost said:


> my mother is an ESFJ...use your imagination
> my father is an ISTJ...traditional boring etc
> 
> they taught me the importance of understanding in relationships indirectly via the conflicts they had with each other
> 
> super religious home btw


Sounds a lot like my house.


----------



## tooboku

Both parents are SJs...

Mom ESFJ
Dad ISTJ


----------



## minavanhelsing

*Mom:* Unhealthy *ISFJ*. Our relationship is very, very rocky. She seems to think its okay to tear me down emotionally every time she has a bad day, and then she blames me (viciously) for not attempting to carry on a relationship with her. I've been trying to get her to take a look at the MBTI (so she'll realize that an INTJ is not someone you can influence with threats and shouting and hysteria) but she finds my constructive approach to relationship therapy "offensive". I'm fond of her when she's in one of her better moods, but I don't want to be around her on a daily basis, and I don't think I'm a "witch" or any of the other names she calls me just because her screaming and abuse only get cold resentment out of me.

*Dad:* I haven't seen him since I was about one, but I'm theorizing that he was an *ExTP*. I'd probably get along well enough with him, but from what I understand, he was kind of a jerk. Only a jerk has his lawyer write out in fancy legal-ese that he doesn't want his one-year-old child. ^.^

*Grandfather:* Probably my favorite parental figure. An *xNTJ*. Today he confided in me that I was "the only other sane person in this family." I felt honored. ^.^


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica

No extroverts in my family.

I'm INTP and
Mother: ISTJ - We're never at the same wavelength, but I love her very much and she seems happiest when I help her with tasks.
Father: INFJ - He gets me, which is pretty cool. But didn't get to see him much when I was a child.
Elder brother: ISTJ - Get along well. I know he loves me


----------



## L'Empereur

My mom is an ISFJ I suppose. I don't have a dad.


----------



## Holunder

My mother's an ESFJ, my father an ISTP.

My mother can be very funny, gentle and caring, and she is always interested in everything about me. But when she's in a bad mood (I think she has slight depressions from time to time), she can hurt me like no one else can. When I was younger, she could literally make me cry for days - she could give me the feeling I was something nasty she wished out of her life. She also always wants to know about my problems (or at least pretends to), then worries about them, then lets me comfort her for my problems. That's why I tend to keep things from her. She has always wanted me to be more normal.

My dad is emotionally distant, especially since I disappointed him, and seems to hardly trust anyone. I connect well with him on an intellectual level, as he uses his Ni well and is interested in psychology and politics. He just sometimes gives me the feeling that he only values me for my achievements and not for who I am, and I don't think he ever really gets me.

My sister is an ENFP, and she's the one I am closest to. We understand each other much better than our parents, and we can have rather deep discussions (on emotional things) and a lot of fun .


----------



## dagnytaggart

I'm technically an NT so far, just trying on a new type for size. :crazy:

Mother: UNHEALTHY to the max, ESFJ, 2w1. I have little to do with her. I think she has histrionic personality disorder, as well as co-dependency. 
Father: escapist/unhealthy ISFP, 9w9. (I don't see ANY 8 wing or 1 wing on him. Just a passive, passive 9.)

Growing up with dominant Feelers? Whew. Well, I can credit that for bestowing me with an extraordinary Fe, but good god. I will NEVER live with another F-dom again. My ISFJ roommate is bad enough.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Holunder said:


> My mother's an ESFJ, my father an ISTP.
> 
> My mother can be very funny, gentle and caring, and she is always interested in everything about me. But when she's in a bad mood (I think she has slight depressions from time to time), she can hurt me like no one else can. When I was younger, she could literally make me cry for days - she could give me the feeling I was something nasty she wished out of her life. She also always wants to know about my problems (or at least pretends to), then worries about them, then lets me comfort her for my problems. That's why I tend to keep things from her. She has always wanted me to be more normal.
> 
> My dad is emotionally distant, especially since I disappointed him, and seems to hardly trust anyone. I connect well with him on an intellectual level, as he uses his Ni well and is interested in psychology and politics. He just sometimes gives me the feeling that he only values me for my achievements and not for who I am, and I don't think he ever really gets me.
> 
> My sister is an ENFP, and she's the one I am closest to. We understand each other much better than our parents, and we can have rather deep discussions (on emotional things) and a lot of fun .


Sure you're an INTJ? :tongue:


----------



## thehigher

Lapsistiai said:


> Mother: INFP -- love her to pieces.
> 
> Father: ESTJ -- hate him to pieces, and the feeling's mutual. He's always resented me though. Why I laughed so hard at this clip:
> 
> YouTube - something about your face 0001
> 
> It's ridiculous how much that reminds me of him.
> 
> Brother: ESFJ -- have difficulty standing him, I have to admit.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA sooo funny. exactly like my estj friend.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Mom's an ENTJ. Don't know about biological dad, but my step dad is an ESFJ, had him around since I was about 12. 

I Now also have two step siblings, a brother who's an ISFJ (1 year younger than me) and a little sister (11) who is an ESFX.

The only one I really consider my family though is my mom, not that I don't like the others, it's just, you know it's not the same. So I still consider myself an only child since I was raised that way until I was 12 (ish), and since my step dad was also divorced I'm an only child half the time still.

Aunt is an ESFP, uncle is an ISTJ, grandma is an INFJ, and my grandpa is an INTX.


----------



## belovedwinecask

My mother's an ESFx, and we don't get on well at all unless I make an effort. She completely misunderstands my very sarcastic humor and she used to be fixated on trying to make me 'normal', which actually pushed me to defy her by acting more abnormal.

I don't see my dad anymore, but we used to have a really good relationship with each other. I'm fairly sure he was an ENTP or an ENTJ.


----------



## Dionysus

Father: ISFJ
Mother: ESTP

get along with mom great. she is a pleasure to do business with. life philosophy with dad is shockingly different and we will disagree on pretty much any subject out there. good thing my ma wore the pants in the relationship and kept him in line...


----------



## Amra

Dad- INTJ. Got me started on MBTI. 

Mom-Either INFJ or ISFJ. Arguments with her are simulatenously fun and exacerbating.

My sister is INFJ and my brother could quite possibly be an INTP. There's a lot of judging done around my house.


----------



## Dooraven

Mother - ESFJ 
Father- ENFJ
Brother - ESFP

Extroverted Feelers, kind of explains why they kept on forcing me to go out side and go find someone to play with rather than read a book. )


----------



## ceembee

Mom - ENFP
Dad - ISTJ
Sister - xNFP

I get along really well with my mom, except for when arguments arise. She thinks I'm being condescending when all I'm really trying to do is point out the flaws in her logic. She usually has to get the last word in.

Dad and I don't speak much, other than on a superficial level. He's deeply religious, I'm not. And his interests bore me.

I think my sister is probably an INFP. She cries a lot, loves to write, doesn't honestly give a crap about what people think of her...she follows her intuition all the way.


----------



## Immemorial

My mother is an ExFJ and my step-father is an ISTJ I believe.
I don't know my real father well enough to say anything other than Ixxx.


----------



## Protagoras

My dad's an INTJ and my mom's and ISTJ, which means I have been growing up in a very structured, closed-off, thinking and protected household (which actually did me well when I was younger but became kind of troublesome later on). I get along best with my father who's always open to my ideas and my mom is an incredible person who's always there for me and my ENTJ sister, but I still find it harder to connect with her than with my dad.


----------



## wawwhite

Mom: flaming ESFP (my complete opposite)
Dad: INFJ
brother: ENFP

Though I am the only NT, we get a long pretty well, especially now that my brother's older. We used to fight like cats and dogs. My sense of humor is more like my dad's, but in different ways, I'm have parts of both of my parents. I get along well with both of them.


----------



## Jazzlee

My mom - ISTJ, dad - ENFP. My sister is an ESFP.

I get along pretty well with my parents, as long as I don't live at home (my habits drive my mom up the wall). My dad is fairly easy-going, but since his almost exaggerated loyalty to my mom, whenever we fight, he just automatically sides with her, which often results in me fighting relentlessly with both. I find it easier to get along with my dad, but I'm still closer to my mom, though.

@ceembee: Lol - our parents' types are just the same, just in reverse.


----------



## Red Leaf

Mom is a very unhealthy ISTJ. It takes it out of me to even be around her for longer than five minutes.
Dad is an ESFP, but he wasn't around much when I was a kid.
Stepdad is an INTJ. Greatest thing ever when he came into my life.


----------



## ENTPreneur

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: ISFJ....or near INFJ
Bro: ENTJ (tested several times.... but close to ESTJ)

Too many S for my taste....


----------



## skycloud86

My mother was probably ENFJ or ENFP. My father seems to be an ambiverted J, but I have no idea what his type is - I would say INFJ if I had to take a guess.


----------



## Zinette

My Father tested INTP, and his Father [my Grandpa] ENTP. 
My Mother doesn't speak english so I don't now what her type is - but basing on my knowledge of the types she is a guardian for sure, probably an ESFJ/ISFJ. 

My Sisters tested ISTP, ISTJ and ENTP.


----------



## Manipulater

INFJ Mother
ESFJ Father

We all get along great


----------



## Trainwreck

ISTP Dad (engineer) + INFJ Mom (social worker) = INTP Me (business consultant)


----------



## sonicdrink

Dad: ISTJ (natural gas engineer)
Mom: INFP (language arts teacher)
Me: ENTP (studying linguistics)

just let me say, horrible combo as far as my folks are concerned. I guess opposites attract, but they're divorced now. 

lol, as far as careers, I got the perfect medium.


----------



## KatHorcrux

My mom claims she took a MBTI test for work and got INTJ. All I could say was that there was no way. If I had to guess, I would think she was a ISFJ. I'm guessing my father is an INTP.

My mother and I have a pretty decent relationship. She can get on my nerves, but I still love her.

My father and I don't get along. It seems almost like half of our personalities are completely the same and the other half is the complete opposite. He affected me greatly and I feel that most of my ambitions are shaped around ideas sprung from my hate of him. He seems like a nice person on the outside, but once you get to know him, you'll want to run in the other direction. 
He's a very underdeveloped INTP though (again, just a guess), which is a stark contrast to one of my childhood friends who was a high level INTP.

(I hope I had all of the right terminologies in there; I'm still getting the hang of this!)


----------



## PyrLove

Mother: ISFJ (guessed)
Stepfather: ISTJ (guessed)
Father: ISTJ (known)
Stepmother: ESTJ (known)


----------



## spoonforkknife

ESTJ Dad and Over Protective, Closed minded, Do things the same way for the sake of keeping them the same, everyone who doesn't think like me is wrong and a bad person Mom. What type is that? <<<

Edit: ESFP or ISFP Stepmom


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

If I had to guess.

My mother is an INTJ
My father is an ESFP
My stepfather is an ESTJ
and my stepmother is an ESFP as well. 

I find that I'm a very healthy mix of my mother and father. I have the E__P of my father and the _NT_ of my mother. I sort of wish I had her J, but bleh what can you do. 

For anyone paying attention my parents divorced. Notice the extreme opposites of their personality, lucky for my father he's a pretty organized ESFP. He likes to clean and stuff. But that's probably not of his own accord, his mother drove that into him


----------



## Zero11

Mother: INFP 
Father: ISFJ :angry:
Sister: ESFJ:angry:


----------



## freeeekyyy

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: INFP

My parents aren't supercompatible (theoretically or practically) but they both love each other very much. I generally have fewer communication issues with my mom (probably due to shared intuition), but more value conflicts due to my higher-level Te.


----------



## Mantis

I think my dad is an ESTJ. Or an ENTJ. Leaning more towards S, though, because he's quite in the moment, and aware of his environment. He's a tidiness freak
And worked as a weapon engineer on planes. Reached a high rank in the aviation, or army or whatever he was in.
Very status-conscious, loud and socially inclined, don't have any kind of relationship with him.

I think mom is an ISFJ. Not sure about the "F". I get along better with her, but they're still both aliens to me.

All my life, I could never understand why keeping my room tidy was such a big deal.:dry: Or why they got so upset when I lost my keys.


----------



## Zdorobot

Mom: ENTJ. 
Dad: INTP. 
Me: ENTP. 

I get along very well with my mom and ENTJs in general. She has the typical sarcastic ENTJ humor, which is pretty awesome. She's the definition of alpha-female and does almost everything for the family. I really respect her. She's probably one of my favorite people ever, even though she gets pretty vexed at me for my general procrastination and messy room.

My dad is highly intelligent but a dogmatic jerk when he's mad, and he has a pretty short temper. I only like him in moderation. We have the exact same Ne-tastic sense of humor, though. I respect his intelligence, but am irritated by his closed-mindedness sometimes. He has the least developed Fe I've ever seen. It definitely shows through his outbursts and general dislike of most people.
He's such a typical INTP. He got straight F's in elementary and middle school and once told his academic advisor, a Ukranian language teacher, that her job is stupid and pointless because the language she teaches isn't even a real language. Then he got his stuff together and now has a pretty good job as a software engineer. Awesome.

I'm pretty glad that I ended up with NT parents.


----------



## Mantis

I'm jealous.


----------



## Kyuu

Dad - ENTJ
Mom - I'm going to say this is inapplicable since I'm 90% sure she is personality disordered and has been (and still is) trying to ruin my life and MBTI doesn't apply to PDs
Stepmom - ESFJ ... probably (she raised me so I consider her a parent)

I don't know if anyone actually reads this thread rather than just post, but looking over these, is it rare to share an MBTI with a parent? Because my dad and I are both very ENTJ and I have a good friend who's also an ENTJ and her dad... totally is too. XD;


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Mum - ISFJ
Dad - ENFJ.


----------



## clawsthatcatch

Mother: ISFP
Father: ENTP


----------



## life support

mother: _esfp_
father: _intj_


----------



## Ti Dominant

Mother was ENFJ (I think), and my father might be INTJ.


----------



## kallisti

My mom is IXFP, my dad is ISTJ.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Mother is an ENTJ.


----------



## mickyj300x

Dad: ISTP, I'm 90% sure of it. Quiet, politically incorrect, fairly lazy and happy doing what he does.
Mum: XXTJ, I'm guessing ENTJ (please do correct me if you can think of a better fit; I can provide more details about her). Some of the shit she got up to in her schooling days is absolutely hilarious. I find that I tend to line up with her views more than Dad's, though.

Some anecdotes about my Mum:

Once attached a guy's underpants to the school flagpole for being a dick to the other boys at school. Caused a fabulous scene when the school congregated to sing the national anthem while the national flag was raised.

Hated her French teacher, so she replaced the tape they learned French from with a tape of an interview with Xaviera Hollander. The French teacher 'magically' knew who had done it, and gave her a detention. Got another detention later that day for getting caught doing an impression of said teacher's reaction.

Got kicked out of most of her classes for disrespect of the teacher's authority or asking questions that were deemed 'stupid' (such as: Why do we have to use X and Y in algebra?).

Incurred the wrath of her Social Studies teacher once. He ranted at her for 5 minutes, and when he asked "So what have you got to say?" she responded "Finished?". Two days writing out the dictionary for that.

Loves logic puzzles and such challenges.

Has also been quoted as saying "I really don't have much empathy for people".

Rarely fails to mention the shocking state of my room.

Enjoys having people over (so it would seem).

Invented 'utilitarian television watching' after being told she 'must, must must' see a program she didn't want to. Her solution was to tape the program and watch it on fastforward, stopping for quotes from judges, scores, and names.

Got pissed off at her younger brother, so she waited 'till he was asleep, filled a rubber glove with ice cold water, tied it to a stick, and lowered it through his window, down the back of his neck in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ludee

mom: INFP
Dad: INTx
me: INTJ

My mom and dad are divorce for obvious uncompilable issues. I fight with my mom every 1-2 weeks for the same reasons. lol...


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

I'm not 100% sure but these are my speculations.

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: IxTJ (the more I learn about INTJs, though, the more I'm very certain my dad is one) 
Me: INTP 

need I say more?


----------



## HannaJohansson

My mom: INTJ
My dad: ENTJ
Me: INTP


----------



## phina saurus rex

mom - no clue
dad - diffidently INTJ

i am my fathers clone all the way down to how i look act and do in my free time


----------



## blit

ISFJ female
ENTJ male


----------



## Monkey King

Mother: ESTJ 
Father: ISTP 

LMAO that explains a lot of things during the rebellion years.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ISTJ mother
INTJ father (and sister)

(I'm INTP)


----------



## Waveshine

My mom is an xNFJ and my dad is an ESTx.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse

mom ENFP, dad ISTJ

me INTJ
brother INFP, 3 kids, seem to have a lot of S from an S mother (his ex), they're sporty
brother ENTP, doesn't want kids because he's enjoying being the kid

me+ENTJ -->2 INTJ kids, girl+boy, they acted like Fs when they were younger but hardened up...
me+INTP -->INTx boy, am hoping for J


----------



## Callisto

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: INFP


----------



## Noe

I actually forced my parents to take numerous tests to figure this out as I don't get along with either of them even mildly.
My mother is a blatant ENTJ and my father is an ESTJ.
Needless to say I did not need those tests to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Quinault NDN

Father ISTP
Mother ENTP Likes to claim she is an introvert, perhaps on the line

1st Kid (female) ISFP
2nd Kid (female) INTJ (me)
3rd Kid (female) ESFP
4th Kid (male) INFJ
5th Kid (female) INTP

All guesses (except mine) since I didn't force any of them to take a personality test.


----------



## progBOT

Dad - either ESTJ or ENTJ. Either way he is on the border
Mom - ESFJ


----------



## alext341

dad is an isfj and mom is an enfj


----------



## Kelly617

Mom is an ISTJ, dad is an ESFJ, brother is an ISFP and I'm an ENTP. Kind of the black sheep. XD


----------



## feigned angst

Father is an ExTx (leaning more towards ESTJ). Mother is a very unhealthy INFJ.

I get along with my father reasonably well but my mother is a different story.....


----------



## MorbidNerd

My father is ISTJ and my mother ENFP. I always clashed badly with my father in practically every respect besides sharing a love of books and a dislike of people. I get along with my mother well, though I do find her emotional neediness tiresome, and her ability to talk unendingly and repeatedly about the social interactions of her day makes my eyes glaze over with boredom more often than not.


----------



## entpreter

ENTP father (we used to butt heads, now we get along fine) & ESFJ mother (we used to get along well, now we butt heads)


----------



## redmanXNTP

Mother - ESFJ
Father - INTP

I'm very much a carbon copy of my father . . . God help me.


----------



## Figure

Mom is an ISFJ, Dad is an ISTJ, neither with developed intuitions until I came along. They love me beyond the point of death, but in entirely different ways - both as providers, but one financial and opportunity-related, and the other in terms of "emotional" support. Both came up huge for me last year when I flogged around with my accounting major. 

I try to communicate clearly with my mom, but I know she doesn't understand the complexity of more than 25% of what I say (though she thinks she does). We're extremely close, but I feel as though I have to be very imprecise in what I say to her which is frustrating. We get along well 95% of the time, but when we don't it's _bad_. I am grateful for her teaching me how to maintain some level of conformity - specifically, how to interact with people well like an ISFJ does - because I can use Te to cut off the part where they become doormats. 

Dad and I are generally fine, mostly because I have learned to use Te with him. We get along much better now than we did when I was younger, though he unfortunately thinks this is because I appreciate his "knowledge" more than I used to. I do appreciate all the hard work and savings he did for me to go to a good college and come out with the resources to start up comfortably. 

I do love them dearly, but I know they will never truly understand my depth of character which is sometimes maddening. And that my way of showing love to them, through discussing my vision, will never be understood.


----------



## musa

mom is an esfp
dad is an intp but shows it by being an arrogant a-hole


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

*Dad:* ISFP
*Mom:* ISTJ (almost insufferably puritanical) :dry:


----------



## Scarecrow793

Any other ENTPs have the experience of disagreeing with ENFJ parents strongly?

My Dad and I have a tumultuous relationship, and everyone says we're incredibly similar (having the same name doesn't help (his fault)); We're both very talkative, arrogant, cerebral, suave, charismatic, and articulate. But we have bitter feuds over politics, religion, family, my plans, his moodiness, etc. and end up not speaking to one another for months. I get along far better with my INTP Mom (possibly because she doesn't really care what I do haha), yet my INTJ brother seems to get along great with our Dad. Is there something naturally conflicting with these personality types, or is it just an alpha male thing?


----------



## RachelAn

*Dad*: ESTJ
*Mom*: ISFP


----------



## Grungie

Dad: ESTJ
Mom: ISFP

I doubt that either understands me. I don't really converse with either of them all that often.


----------



## Altivolus

Dad: ENFP
Mom: INTP

And I don't know how the hell they turn out to be so compatible.


----------



## Muser

So far, I'm 80% sure than I'm an INTP. As for the lovely people who have to put up with me everyday:

*Dad: ENTP (Probably)* As my mother would say, nobody would believe that I wasn't my father's daughter. We're very similar and like to argue/debate a lot. Heaps of clashing and no one wants to back down. Though she'd prefer not to have any part in our 'lively discussions', mum usually plays peacemaker. My father and I both have the same matter-of-fact attitude.

*Mum: ISFJ (Very likely)* Both my parents are incredibly hardworking, but my mum, in particular, excels in every role she plays. She consoles me and helps me look at things from a different point of view, especially when I'm stressed or when having emotional problems. In many ways, she's the one who brings me down to earth...or tries to, at least.



While I'm at it:

*Brother: ESFP (No doubt)* Though we have our in-jokes (as siblings do) amongst other things, we're so different in so many ways. My mother thinks of us as two extremes, claiming that it'd be perfect if we split 50/50 - me with some of his happy-go-luckyness and him with some of my austerity. My brother never can hold a grudge which is perfect for me. While I envy how he's carefree and simple, at the same time I'm continually astounded that he doesn't seem to think or wonder about half the stuff that runs through my mind.


----------



## Harley

Mommy dearest is an ESFP (though she tests as ESTP on tests, but her Ti pretty much non-existent and her Fi is very obvious whenever we get into arguments)
My father is an ISTJ (fits the profile to a T)

I never have and currently do not get along with both of them particularly well, but if I had to choose I would rather be around my father because he leaves me alone, and isn't always trying to probe into my life unlike my mother.


----------



## Muser

(Never mind).


----------



## Abraxas

Both my parents are deceased, but my grandmother (whom I currently live with and take care of) is an ISFJ.

I can tell, because she's extremely sensitive to her environment, everything has to be extremely organized and clean, and harmonious with her emotions so that she's always energized by her surroundings. She derives great emotional satisfaction from her sensory habits, crafting things, and she was a teacher for most of her life. She's very emotional but she tries to hide it. She's not a deep thinker, and I've probed her mind quite extensively to see how she makes her decisions. They're very much based on her own subjective opinions of what she wants to believe the world is like and she doesn't really care how the world actually is. I hate to admit that she's very close-minded, but she is. She's just not a thinker or an intuitive type, so it's understandable.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I was raised as a sort of collaborative effort of my mum and grandmother.

Mum: ESFP
Grandmother: ESFJ.

It gets better.

My three younger sisters' types:
1. ESFJ
2. ESFP
3. ESTP

How the hell am I the INTP?


----------



## whytiger

My mom is INFP and my father is ISTP. They are the most introverted introverts I know and both well on their way to being hermits. By contrast, I'm almost ambiverted. I think it's interesting that I got my father's dominant function and my mother's auxiliary. I can half communicate with each of them.


----------



## Kizuna

dad-ISTP with a hidden face of an INTJ, mom- ISFJ... terrible, they never understand me, and, much worse, never listen to me. if you knew what stupid things they do although I keep telling them "this is NOT lgical", "listen to me, ..." always same result...><


----------



## Kuthtuk

Dad is an ENTJ that i belive was an ENTP when he was youger.
Mom is a clear no dought ESTJ hands down.


----------



## darude11

Dad - IXFJ, seems to me more like N, but S is appearing alot too (if you want to help, PM).
Mom - ESFX, I don't really know sometimes.

Most problems I do have with typing my family members.


----------



## Kizuna

Kuthtuk said:


> Dad is an ENTJ that i belive was an ENTP when he was youger.
> Mom is a clear no dought ESTJ hands down.


no feelers!!!! luckkyyy


----------



## Kuthtuk

miyachanfan said:


> no feelers!!!! luckkyyy


Hehe when i think i got it bad, i look to my friends house, he's an INTP and the whole rest (4 people) are XXFX, he has a rought time.


----------



## elixare

Mom's ENFJ, dad's ESTP


----------



## Cyan

Dad: ESFJ
Mom: ESFP


----------



## yaintj

mother Esfj or isfj, father istj.


----------



## cranberryplains

Both my parents are INTJs. They're pretty cool guys, I guess.


----------



## Chrysantheist

My dad's an ISTP and my mom's an ESFJ. I get along fairly well with my dad when we actually do talk. We're both kind of awkward around each other though - tend to talk about science or technology or ideas because don't know what to say about people. He always wanted me to study web design or computers after I showed some aptitude, but he never pushed me in one direction or another, which I appreciate. It allowed me to explore on my own. 

My mom, on the other hand, only wants to talk about people, and she can get kinda judgmental and controlling. She and I clashed terribly when I was a teenager and after two years of not talking to her, we finally rebuilt our relationship. I limit my visits to 4-5 days only a couple times a year, and will call on her b-day/mother's day. We seem to get along okay, but we definitely can't live together or we drive each other nuts. 

I'm actually seeing my family for the first time this weekend since... Christmastime. They're visiting for 2 days, which I'm pretty excited about. :happy:


----------



## Spades

Mom: Definite ISTJ. We drive each other crazy. I can't relate to her attention to detail, especially when it's about something I _"should_" do.

Dad: ENTP? Generally get along, he might be ENFP though, and it makes me uncomfortable when he gets emotional.


----------



## darude11

After some time spared with typing, there is left only one damm letter.

Dad - ISFJ
Mom - ESFX

But for now I'd say ESFJ.


----------



## Queen of Refuse

mother- ISFJ confirmed
Dad- Possibly ISTJ


----------



## SteffSweetlySour

My moms a chronically depressed ESTJ with PTSD... She is a good person but she can't see the gray areas in life, and that makes it hard for us to communicate. She just basically doesn't get me, and doesn't want to because it would apparently be easier for everyone if I just agree with her... My dad has tested as both INTJ like me, and ISTP, they both fit him really well, so I'm not really sure which one he is but either way he gets me, and always has... Which makes dealing with mom a bit easier, He is really open minded and when we talk we always get all theoretical or philosophical or both, he's one of the few people with whom I can really share the way I think, its lovely.  I'm really not sure how they ended up together and how they are still together 25 years later, and I have been trying to figure out since I was 8. O_O


----------



## Sovereign

My mom is a confirmed ISFJ. I definitely got my sense of structure from mom when I was developing. Her always (ALWAYS) being there and being predictable was a strong foundation for me. We don't talk deep, but we both know it's because we think so differently. We just love each other anyway.

My dad, now deceased, was an ESFx. I'm thinking ESFP, but I'm not sure. He was a bit more... restrained than many other ESFPs I know. He also had a VERY strong moral compass, and he made value judgments a LOT more than any ESFP I've seen; they're usually too busy experiencing something new and shiny to bother trying to make judgments on too much. He was a very strong Christian, and could be paranoid about bad influences on the family, and could be controlling at times (makes me think ESFJ). However, he was very, very unpredictable and spontaneous. He was also prone to emotional outbursts, which my (also) ESFP sister did not enjoy. He gave me his extroversion and a genuine concern and care for people that a lot of NTs seem to lack.


----------



## arcticwulfaw

Father - ISTJ
Mother - ENFP

I like them, but we don't really understand each other.


----------



## fourwalls

Dad: ISTJ - loves to read, a bit controlling, almost similar taste in books and music. Quiet, with a temper. Sarcstic but funny. 

Mom:ENFJ - people pleaser, but really hard and a tough woman. Patient, loves to talk about things repeatedly. I know she gets what I am thinking and she knows me, but sometimes can't accept.

Despite that, we get along pretty well. Don't want them any other way.


----------



## dejavu

Dad: ENFJ
Mom: ISTJ

My dad is a very loving and caring guy. However, he doesn't have much interest in people who don't remind him of himself. My mom admits that he didn't understand me at all for most of my life. He started to get me and show some enthusiasm towards me when I started developing Fe. :tongue: He's quick tempered and a bit of a workaholic. 

My mom and I have always been close. She's always been a very empathetic person and supportive. We clashed like most moms and daughters when I was in my early teens, but we're friends now. She's a workaholic like my dad. Getting her to take the time for fun is a serious challenge.


----------



## Enormous Hatred

My dad is a hardcore ISFJ. He's intelligent, but I can't connect with him on any emotional wavelength and the ways we approach just about any situation pretty much just confuse the hell out of each other. He cares too much at times, can't handle conflict well, and lets emotions completely cloud his judgement at times. On the other hand, I can be somewhat insensitive towards him, albeit not trying to be in virtually every instance. However, when we're not talking about anything that involves feelings, I get along extremely well him. Most of our observations about things in nature are basically identical and we have compatible interests.

I'm pretty sure my mom is ENTP. She's rational, and generally responsible and competent. I very rarely clash with her, but her likes and interests are not very pronounced and so I rarely get to share experiences with her. She and I work in the same office, which is cool, since she's not flowery and embarrassing. The most negative things I can say about her is that sometimes she gets stuck on a certain point she feels strongly about and berates it, and like my dad she tends to hide from conflict. She is a special woman, though.


----------



## inerdi

Mum: esfj
Dad: istp


----------



## darude11

All right, time to actualize this thread again.

Father = ISFJ - 100%
Mother = ESFX - 95%, but seems like ESFJ.


----------



## Drowning_Zora

Mother: Isfx

Father: Intj


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Drowning_Zora said:


> Mother: Isfx
> 
> Father: Intj


Holy shit, me too. My mom is an ISFJ and my dad is an INTJ.

Kind of interesting. I have the same primary cognitive preferences as my mom, but they are ordered more like my dad. I have also derived some of my dad's cognitive preferences as well. Have you found this to be the case with you?


----------



## Drowning_Zora

mkeath said:


> Holy shit, me too. My mom is an ISFJ and my dad is an INTJ.
> 
> Kind of interesting. I have the same primary cognitive preferences as my mom, but they are ordered more like my dad. I have also derived some of my dad's cognitive preferences as well. Have you found this to be the case with you?


I've never really looked at that before, but that is pretty intresting though.


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions

Mom: intj

Dad: esfp


----------



## yesiknowbut

Thought I'd come back to this. I'm back on page 1....
my Mum is INTJ with weak T preference.


----------



## Loki Grim

My mom:INFJ. 
My dad: ENTX from what I remember, He is also a diagnosed sociopath which makes it harder to try to type.


----------



## dotMute

Mom: INFP << still a bit unsure on my mom
Dad: ISTJ


----------



## wiarumas

Mom: INFP
Dad: ENTJ


----------



## n2freedom

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ????


----------



## Abx

I think my mum has borderline personality, she is more likely xsfj in her younger age.
my dad is istj when he is young. my older sisters is infj and infp. 
younger brothers are enfj and estp. i don't know about their enneagram type.


----------



## MiGoreng

My mum is an xSFJ, and I don't know my dad.


----------



## Popinjay

AirMarionette said:


> if you know them, or take a guess. how do you get along with them?
> 
> i suspect my mom is XSFJ?, and my dad was definitely ENFP. i loved my dad (still do, in the context of loving someone who no longer exists). he was open-minded, easygoing, friendly, and optimistic. my mom is inexplicably selfless, pessimistic, organized, and judgmental. we get along, but she's a lot more close-minded than i am - source of most of our arguments.


Father - ENTP
Mother - ISFJ

Got along with father perfectly as a kid...clashed with father as a teenager on an epic scale (Ne vs. Te). Get along fine with him as an adult.

Got along with mother perfectly as a kid and as an adult. She was (like yours) very selfless (still is)...almost irritatingly so. I hated that she would allow people to take advantage of her.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo

Dad is hardcore ESTJ and Mom is textbook INFJ (bonus: sister is ENFP)

Yeah, nobody really gets along for more than 20 consecutive minutes


----------



## Obsidean

Mother: ESFP

Father: INTJ


----------



## Coburn

I belive my mother is an ESTJ. I know for sure she's a Type 1w2.

My father...uhhh...maybe an ISTJ. Probably a 6.

I know my sister is an ESFP. Definitely a 2.

My brother is either an ENTP or an ENFP. Not sure which. But he is a 7. 

I am an ENTP with some J tendencies. My type is 8w7.

My dog is a tried and true ESFJ. Definitely a 2w3 [he knows what he wants and how to get it].


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Mum: ISFJ
Dad: ESTP


----------



## randomness123

Dad: INTJ/INTP (maybe even INFJ)
Mum: ESFJ/ISFJ/ISFP


----------



## MsBossyPants

Both parents (and my brother) ESFJs. oh... the drama


----------



## knittigan

My father is an ESTJ. We get along as long as we have the same opinions... as soon as we don't, it's a battle of the epic wills that usually culminates in a door slam and a couple of days of glaring silence before he comes crawling to me to apologise. Except for his narrow-minded and bigoted opinions about social issues, I respect him a lot. I only wish that he were more supportive. It's very frustrating to me that he isn't able to understand that what is right for him (in terms of career, life choices, etc) is not necessarily right for other people and that he is not an absolute authority on everything. He's always there for me at the end of the day in terms of my physical and monetary needs, but I pretty much have always had to do everything on my own. To be perfectly frank, his lack of emotional support growing up has made me incredibly distrustful of men and saddled me with some pretty substantial daddy issues that are going to take a long time to get over.

My stepmother is an ESFP. We are complete opposites in every single way and really shouldn't get along as well as we do. She helps me loosen up a lot, even if she still thinks that I have an enormous boring stick up my ass. I was initially very wary of her when I met her, but she is very supportive and I know that she would do absolutely anything for me. She comes across as very stereotypically "dumb," but she more than anyone else in my life has taught me that there are a lot of different ways of being smart and being book-smart is really just a very narrow piece of the human experience. I've learned a lot from her.

My mother is an INFP. We get along for the most part, except when I'm being insensitive and stomp all over her feelings or she gets so self-absorbed about them that she isn't able to think about anyone other than herself. I've learned how to get along with her a lot better as I've gotten older. I've really started to appreciate her a lot in the last little while. She's the most genuine person I've ever met.

My stepfather is an ESFJ and although we're not really particularly close (we have even less in common than my ESFP stepmother and I), he is a very warm and wonderful person and I appreciate him a lot. I think that he thinks I'm rather strange, he is always been there for me and always tries to make my life easier for me not out of an attempt to impress me or one-up my father but because it genuinely makes him happy to do things for other people. He's an exceptional human being.

It was funny growing up, because my mother used to comment on the fact that I was a very balanced version of both herself and my father and learning about MBTI basically proved her point (INxx from her, xxTJ from my father). I know that personality isn't hereditary, but it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Master of Visibility

Mother: INFX
Dad: ISTJ

I have my difficulties with both, but I love discussing theories with my mother and she is quite interested with what I rant about most of the time. My dad also is very interesting to talk to and we get along fairly well.


----------



## CeeJae_Flippert

Their hard to read, Its impossible to tell if their E or I, same with F and T. My mom has all these valuse so shes probly xxFJ and my Dad might be this xSxJ. Don't know where I got the ENTP from!


----------



## PAdude

My mom is ENFP, I've actually gotten her to take the test and look up some info on it and I have have discussed MBTI with her. I'm not sure about my dad, he's definitely extremely I, far more I than I am. I've suspected ISTP or ISTJ but recently I've been wondering if he's actually an ISFP or an INFP and he only appears T because he doesn't exhibit much emotion towards others.


----------



## infinitia

I'd say my dad is a textbook example of ISTJ. Mom is probably ENFX. Both can annoy the hell out of me, but I like how chill and unemotional my family is. Now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever had a deeper conversation with any of my parents. My brother on the other hand is also INTJ - I love him to death. He is so important to me.


----------



## Synesthete

My dad is a classic ISTP. He likes chainsaw carving and riding his motorcycle. He's pretty laid back, but definitely likes his space. I'm pretty close to my dad, but he wasn't around a lot when I was growing up. He always worked nights. 

I think my mom is an ESFP. She has borderline personality disorder. We fought almost every day after I turned 13. She could also get pretty violent. She can be very manipulative. She also exaggerates for dramatic effect so much that it borders on lying. She's very materialistic. She doesn't have a lot of curiosity. If something doesn't fit in with her view, she dismisses it. She kicked me out multiple times before I was 18. We haven't talked for over a year. She can't accept that I'm an atheist.


----------



## So Long So Long

My mum is an *ESFJ* and my dad is an *ISTJ*. 

My dad and I tend to butt heads a lot, but are pretty chill when we are just doing something together, like playing a video game or buying electronics off Ebay. He has very narrow-minded beliefs that he is not willing to move forward from and when I try to debate with him things tend to get rather tense. I think it's probably because his beliefs are so ingrained that he takes my debating of alternatives as a personal attack and right off the bat he is on the defense line. It's a bit off putting to be honest. I don't want to fight; I want to debate. There's a difference. 

The relationship with my mum on the other hand is a lot better than it was when I was a child. She's always been more understanding than my father, but in the past five years she's shown it a lot more than usual. We do have a hard time seeing eye to eye when it comes to society and social necessities. She cares far more than I about what people think. She loves talking and interacting with other people. There is so much compassion and put togetherness in her. She has a way of mediating between my dad and I; she's the glue that keeps us together as a family unit if you will.


----------



## CeeJae_Flippert

I took an mbti quizz and answered it according to my parrents. Mom: IxFJ(she was right between N and S) Dad:INTJ


----------



## redmanXNTP

knittigan said:


> My father is an ESTJ. We get along as long as we have the same opinions... as soon as we don't, it's a battle of the epic wills that usually culminates in a door slam and a couple of days of glaring silence before he comes crawling to me to apologise. Except for his narrow-minded and bigoted opinions about social issues, I respect him a lot. I only wish that he were more supportive. It's very frustrating to me that he isn't able to understand that what is right for him (in terms of career, life choices, etc) is not necessarily right for other people and that he is not an absolute authority on everything. He's always there for me at the end of the day in terms of my physical and monetary needs, but I pretty much have always had to do everything on my own. To be perfectly frank, his lack of emotional support growing up has made me incredibly distrustful of men and saddled me with some pretty substantial daddy issues that are going to take a long time to get over.
> 
> My stepmother is an ESFP. We are complete opposites in every single way and really shouldn't get along as well as we do. She helps me loosen up a lot, even if she still thinks that I have an enormous boring stick up my ass. I was initially very wary of her when I met her, but she is very supportive and I know that she would do absolutely anything for me. She comes across as very stereotypically "dumb," but she more than anyone else in my life has taught me that there are a lot of different ways of being smart and being book-smart is really just a very narrow piece of the human experience. I've learned a lot from her.
> 
> My mother is an INFP. We get along for the most part, except when I'm being insensitive and stomp all over her feelings or she gets so self-absorbed about them that she isn't able to think about anyone other than herself. I've learned how to get along with her a lot better as I've gotten older. I've really started to appreciate her a lot in the last little while. She's the most genuine person I've ever met.
> 
> My stepfather is an ESFJ and although we're not really particularly close (we have even less in common than my ESFP stepmother and I), he is a very warm and wonderful person and I appreciate him a lot. I think that he thinks I'm rather strange, he is always been there for me and always tries to make my life easier for me not out of an attempt to impress me or one-up my father but because it genuinely makes him happy to do things for other people. He's an exceptional human being.
> 
> It was funny growing up, because my mother used to comment on the fact that I was a very balanced version of both herself and my father and learning about MBTI basically proved her point (INxx from her, xxTJ from my father). I know that personality isn't hereditary, but it always makes me laugh.


I'm going to suppose that your father left your mother. I will explain why, but I want to know whether I'm right about that first.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Lucretius said:


> My mom is (I think) an ISFJ 1w2. We have a very surface-level relationship, and clash easily when we get into deeper topics.
> My dad is an ENFJ, unhealthy 3w4. We can talk about deeper things, but his approach is always underwhelming and disappointing to me. He can be quite childish at times.
> I love them both, but I have difficulty respecting them...


My mom is also a ISFJ and it's the same way. But even when I was a child she was very withdrawn emotionally to me. It kinda pisses me off. It's better now though, I've had to go out of my way to get the ball rolling but it seems to be working.

As stated my mom is an ISFJ.
And my dad is an ENTP. My dad and I get along every well and love in depth conversations. It's really hard for my mom and I to get into any sort of meaningful conversation.


----------



## knittigan

redmanXNTP said:


> I'm going to suppose that your father left your mother. I will explain why, but I want to know whether I'm right about that first.


I actually don't remember who technically was the one that did the leaving. My dad moved out when I was 5 but it was after a series of affairs (one of which went on for years) and I feel like that might have been the point at which my mother finally grew a backbone and kicked him out, but they didn't officially divorce until 4 or so years later and I'm not sure who instigated that. I am pretty sure that my dad pretty much tried to deny what he did and fix things right until the day the divorce went through.

I'm very curious about why you thought it might be the other way round... I love it when xNTPs are wrong :wink:


----------



## redmanXNTP

knittigan said:


> I actually don't remember who technically was the one that did the leaving. My dad moved out when I was 5 but it was after a series of affairs (one of which went on for years) and I feel like that might have been the point at which my mother finally grew a backbone and kicked him out, but they didn't officially divorce until 4 or so years later and I'm not sure who instigated that. I am pretty sure that my dad pretty much tried to deny what he did and fix things right until the day the divorce went through.
> 
> I'm very curious about why you thought it might be the other way round... I love it when xNTPs are wrong :wink:


Your father remarried to a markedly different personality type from your mother, while your mother married another man who had a lot of MBTI traits similar to your father's. The implication might be that your father was "looking for something else" while your mother was not. Wild guess to be sure, but it was something I noticed.


----------



## knittigan

redmanXNTP:1851608 said:


> Your father remarried to a markedly different personality type from your mother, while your mother married another man who had a lot of MBTI traits similar to your father's. The implication might be that your father was "looking for something else" while your mother was not. Wild guess to be sure, but it was something I noticed.


Hm. I've never thought about it like that before... but that's very interesting considering I've always felt in spite of what happened that she's still quite hung up on him and he's always been weirdly over her.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## piggy

My dad & I are both ENTP, and he is awesome (^(oo)^)v

My mom is INTP; we fought like crazy when I was in high school. She had all these rules which I felt were seriously limiting my social life, so I was always sneaking out of the house to go to parties and stuff. Now that I'm an adult, we get along splendidly.


----------



## redmanXNTP

knittigan said:


> Hm. I've never thought about it like that before... but that's very interesting considering I've always felt in spite of what happened that she's still quite hung up on him and he's always been weirdly over her.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome . . . and I love it when XNTJ's need to reconsider! :wink:


----------



## M1R4G3

*Father:* Unhealthy ESFJ/ESTJ. Rather miserable and irritable human being. He's emotionally in shambles half the time over nothing, and truthfully I wish he would just get over himself. Tends to be manipulative under certain circumstances.
*Mother:* Unhealthy ISFP with a prescription drug problem. Again, rather easy to annoy and simple to bring down. Easily manipulated by my father, and despised by my father's current girlfriend.

Truthfully, I don't know how on earth they spawned me, and emotionally stable, easygoing, intelligent person given the circumstances of their conditions. It remains a mystery.
I don't really talk to them often. I'm not subjected to my mother except on occasions due to the fact that they have long since been separated. I don't really like either of them, and I don't intend to be their friend. I'd feel sorry for them (as awful as that sounds), if I wasn't aware that most of their troubles are largely their own doing. Truly pitiable.

Happily, I do have many other, good family members outside my immediate, nuclear family, which I talk to on occasion. Added to that, my friends have gotten to know me better than my parents, which is probably why I have a larger group of friends than the INTP norm usually indicates.


----------



## Kylar

M1R4G3 said:


> *Father:* Unhealthy ESFJ/ESTJ. Rather miserable and irritable human being. He's emotionally in shambles half the time over nothing, and truthfully I wish he would just get over himself. Tends to be manipulative under certain circumstances.
> *Mother:* Unhealthy ISFP with a prescription drug problem. Again, rather easy to annoy and simple to bring down. Easily manipulated by my father, and despised by my father's current girlfriend.
> 
> Truthfully, I don't know how on earth they spawned me, and emotionally stable, easygoing, intelligent person given the circumstances of their conditions. It remains a mystery.
> I don't really talk to them often. I'm not subjected to my mother except on occasions due to the fact that they have long since been separated. I don't really like either of them, and I don't intend to be their friend. I'd feel sorry for them (as awful as that sounds), if I wasn't aware that most of their troubles are largely their own doing. Truly pitiable.
> 
> Happily, I do have many other, good family members outside my immediate, nuclear family, which I talk to on occasion. Added to that, my friends have gotten to know me better than my parents, which is probably why I have a larger group of friends than the INTP norm usually indicates.


Thinking types are born out of atmosphere's of emotional detachment. My mother was a very irritable uncertain person. ESFP. My father was actually an Intp like me. But he never embraced his way of thinking and has been beaten down by society. Consequently he is quite stupid and weak for an intellectual type. I have always worked to make things happier between both my parents but because I was forced to do it when I was so young I hate them. More accurately I fucking loath them. They were little kids when they had me and totally inept at raising children. Now I have worked very hard to build up their confidence and self-esteem. Something I should never have had to do. They never loved me. The first value I remember them instilling in me was "we had your brothers so they could play with you and not us." They never taught me a damn thing, left me in emotional confusion and told me I was shit almost everyday. By some fluke I came out a strong human being anyways. I could just as easily become a psychotic criminal. (though that may still happen, I am after all quite independent, and anti-social :^) 

Fuck weaklings they just cause pain. The sooner you learn to guide them the better.

That is my stance.

I am actually not as mean as I sound and I expect when I finally move out some of my anger may subside. (provided my brothers don't get screwed over.)

Why the hell on earth my father married a person who shunned and repressed his personality is beyond me. He was probably just scared I suppose.


----------



## M1R4G3

Kylar said:


> Thinking types are born out of atmosphere's of emotional detachment. My mother was a very irritable uncertain person. ESFP. My father was actually an Intp like me. But he never embraced his way of thinking and has been beaten down by society. Consequently he is quite stupid and weak for an intellectual type. I have always worked to make things happier between both my parents but because I was forced to do it when I was so young I hate them. More accurately I fucking loath them. They were little kids when they had me and totally inept at raising children. Now I have worked very hard to build up their confidence and self-esteem. Something I should never have had to do. They never loved me. The first value I remember them instilling in me was "we had your brothers so they could play with you and not us." They never taught me a damn thing, left me in emotional confusion and told me I was shit almost everyday. By some fluke I came out a strong human being anyways. I could just as easily become a psychotic criminal. (though that may still happen, I am after all quite independent, and anti-social :^)
> 
> Fuck weaklings they just cause pain. The sooner you learn to guide them the better.
> 
> That is my stance.
> 
> I am actually not as mean as I sound and I expect when I finally move out some of my anger may subside. (provided my brothers don't get screwed over.)
> 
> Why the hell on earth my father married a person who shunned and repressed his personality is beyond me. He was probably just scared I suppose.


I don't think that thinking types are born directly from emotional detachment. I've seen thinking types that talk pretty openly about them (albiet suppressing them often), as well as feeling types that are forced into emotional corners earlier on, and still became more developed feelers. It could be an evolving factor of thinking types, but not the defining factor.

I've seen enough EXFP relationships to know that when it becomes bad, it becomes bad for everyone. I can assume that it became a depressing, volatile atmosphere for anyone that caused frustration, and I would probably be correct. There is very little that can be done at that point as well, because solutions and ideas are almost immediately shot down by EXFP and often before they can even be brought up. 

I was fairly lucky, actually, because my mother moved out soon after I was born, and nothing else happened that influenced my growth. In your case, it seems as though you were almost forced into your type, because of outside conditioning done solely by your parents. That's about all I can say on the manner.


----------



## XO Skeleton

Mom: ESFP
Dad: ISFP

My mom and I "get along" but we literally have nothing to talk about. Our musical tastes couldn't be further apart if we tried. She's practical, touchy feely, and likes gossip. I'm theoretical, cold, sarcastic, and abhor anything superficial.

My dad keeps wondering when am I going to get serious with my relationships and "get married." I have no intention of such things. He's also big into religion and the church. I'm pretty much an atheist and think Jesus Christ was trippin on acid when he "talked to god." (Insert blasphemy here).

Also my dad was an alcoholic for the 5 years of my life he was around. I still remember my mom chasing him out the house with a kitchen knife. Good times. I also spent some time in a foster home and even a homeless shelter. The good lord knows I was happy when I moved outta the house at 18.


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl

Father: INTJ
Mother: ISFJ
There seems to be some type pattern here--most NTs I have seen (just a thought) have an SJ parent and a NT parent. Does that parental combnation foster a NT? I wonder...


----------



## Verthani

Mother: ENFP (suffers from bi-polar disorder though)
Father: ISTP

I get along with my parents fairly well all things considering, although I am constantly annoyed by the lack of planning that they do. It seems like they never think anything through and then wonder why they make consistently bad choices. On a personal level we get along, they both respect my space and my interests. My brother is an INTP and my sister is an ISFP so I dunno how that works in the grand scheme of genetics.


----------



## blooddrivendream

Mother: ISFP
Father: ISTJ, comfortable
Brother: ENFP, I spend a lot of time telling him to leave me alone
Self: INTP


----------



## Valkyria

Me I'm INTJ and my brother is ENTP. 

Mother is INFJ - very dedicated, not always as rational as she thinks she is . She sometimes gets upset fast and then forgets about it fast. My brother likes a good argument and can't help but fuel the fire, and my mother never understands when he does it on purpose. 

Father is INTP we think - more complicated relationship but mostly its fine (except for when it really isn't!). 

Parents are divorced. I'm like the professional negotiator of the family, making sure things don't get out of hand, keeping things calm. They depend on me for all family meetings.


----------



## LilacForest

Only child me: INTJ

Mother: ISFP - My mother and I get along well. I can talk to her about my feelings and other occurrences I know she will keep them in confidence. I get along with her about 70% of the time, she is a lot more willing to go with the flow if I suggest to do something. Though a lot of the time (I say this figuratively) I will say apples, and she will hear oranges. -.-; When we fight it's like talking to a wall. She has a difficult time understand my more "intellectual emotions" and mistakes it for me having depression issues (EXTREMELY VEXING). I find that she needs more emotional support from me than I do from her. She always does things like buy little trinkets for me that reminded her of me, while she was shopping. I love my mom ultimately, she is really awesome. 

Father: ENTJ - My father and I are able to have amazing intellectual conversations and appreciate things like taking walks in the woods, just for the scenic beauty. But unfortunately we are at odds more than we get along. I would say we get along MAYBE 35% of the time. The other 65% is spent having arguments over trivial crap. He is passive aggressive when it comes to making remarks and I attack these statements because I see right through them. He makes rational points in his head but doesn't explain them, and automatically expects me to accept them. Meanwhile he make rational verbal arguments and he is too full of pride to listen. He is very closed off from empathy, and is a bit selfish and domineering. Two qualities I cannot stand, especially when unjustified. He isn't a bad person, and he had a hard childhood. But he tries to be affectionate at the worst times and can't understand why I get annoyed. Although for the good: he is a very wise and intuitive character with a business mind like no other. He is stoic and able to always win in the end. I know I have said a lot more bad than good but make no mistake, he is probably who I admire most.

Oh well I rambled a bit. ^^


----------



## DiamondDays

Me : ENTP
Father : ENTP, probably more of a stereotypical ENTP than me too. Smartest man i've ever met, i might be biased though.
Mother and 2 sisters : I/ESTJ. Mother may be P, but i don't think so. 

They've all taken tests to confirm this, actually they got me interested.

When i was younger me and my father really didn't get along. He really didn't get kids. Now we get along famously.
I obviously love my mother, even though she can be totally obnoxious and ESTJ at times, and i get along just fine with my sisters, as long as we keep it strictly social and i refrain from ever debating their favorite topics ( on which they often have very arbitrarily chosen views ). My father and my sisters don't really get along very well at all, even though one of them actually works for him.


----------



## WeetBixKid

I'm horrible at guessing types but I'll take a stab - both probably ISxJ's.

I get along with Dad now that I don't live with him, mostly via sports. Otherwise we'd have little in common.

Very organized, gets easily flustered and hates anything being out of place, or used in a way that it either wasn't designed for/he doesn't understand. It's always funny using his computer - something simple happens like the wireless goes down for a second, and apparently I've broken the entire computer. More broadly, hates/just doesn't think outside the box. I don't think he'd be able to deal with me having thoughts/feelings/beliefs that are outside of the norm. Doesn't seem to question values etc. No higher education.

Mum is like Dad but more competent, very open and non judegemental of my problems, feelings, desires etc (of other people's it's a different story!) and without the neuroticism. No higher education either. I get along with her well on a deeper level because I'm comfortable to express my emotions and weaknesses with her, which is rare for me. But just ok when it comes to day to day stuff.


----------



## Lotan

Mom: Fellow ENTJ.
Dad: ISTP.

I get along fairly well with both. My mom is sometimes too demanding, although there are certain things I'm glad she pushed me to do. My dad is more laid back but sometimes undependable.


----------



## sporadicthoughts

Mom: ENFJ (confirmed)= nice, crazy, very loving, talks too much ...smart but often not logical.
Dad: IxTJ ( Hard to say but I am 80% sure he is a natural N that developed many S like traits over the years) = responsible, smart, logical, quiet, emotionally distant(him and my mom have clashed because of this often... he had a tendency to say some passive aggressive things mixed with a bit of bluntness that I don't think he was aware of as much in the past.), dependable for all non emotional matters...

Both my parents are incredibly strong Js that were born into lower middle class families. Both had enormous amounts of responsibility growing up and still managed 3.8-4.0 GPAs through high school/college. The funny part is..

Sister: ISFP - a bit above average book smarts but amazingly creative with great drawing/artistic/and some athletic ability.
Me: INTP - um average INTP;o... except my Fe has always been fairly well developed due to my Mom I think. 

Both strong I and P lol


----------



## jendragon

My father is an INTP, my mother an ISFP--with serious Auxiliary-Tertiary blend, be it said.


----------



## Katriona1992

Dad: ESTJ
Mom: ISTJ
Older sis: ENTJ
Me: ENTP
Younger bro: INFP


----------



## heyimawkward

If I had to guess, I'd say my mom is an ENFP or ESFP. It's needless to say we don't have much in common.
And as for my father, I don't know. Never met the guy. From stories I've heard of him, I'd say he sounds like an INTP.


----------



## sweetequinox7

Grandmother ESFP, Mother ISTJ, father ISTP. Bad communication


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

My mother is an ISFJ.
I don't know my father's type, and I could never get him to sit through a 70 question test. 
If I were to type him, I'd say he was an ESFJ.


----------



## Moya

I suspect my mother is xNFJ, and my father is damn near impossible to decode. I've gone through basically every INxx type for him (and ISFP) and I've still got nothing.


----------



## PinkPenguin

My mom is an ENFP, who would always say I was her same type... and later denied it.
My dad I think is an ESTP, who is probably bipolar.

My house was always loud! My sister is an INFP and brother ISTP.


----------



## Aphr0dite

I'm an INFJ. My Dad's an ISTP my mum is a ISTJ. And my sister is an ISTJ. 
I'm engaged to an INTJ. 
:shocked: :crazy:


----------



## Contrive

My mother is an ESFJ and my father is an INTJ. Their relationship is volatile to say the least. 
I get along with my father and it's explosive when I interact with my mother. 

My brother is an INTP.


----------



## rnyth

I believe my mother is an ISFJ and my father is an ISTP.


----------



## KINGJADEX

All of my family members - except for my half-sisters - have taken the test and researched it enough to know exactly what they are.

My brother: ESFP
My mother: ENFJ
My step-father: ISFP
My older half-sister: ESTJ
My younger half-sister: INFP

I've not known my real father since I was about 2 and we don't talk about him since he was a whacko, so I can't type him. And it wouldn't surprise me if he was a sociopath, so if that's true he can't be typed anyway.


----------



## Eclipsed

I have an ISFP mother and INTJ father. They're just... perfect. Together and separately. My sisters are probably xSFJ and definitely ESFP.


----------



## akaskar

Mother - ISTJ, and father I whink is XSFJ


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

Dad: *ISTP *<---get along with him fabulously
Mom: *ISTJ *<---not so much


----------



## Juggernaut

Mom ESTP - I love her, but she has a hard time dealing with my dad and I. She finds the two of us to be incredibly insensitive and unappreciative.
Dad INTJ - There's an unspoked understanding between us, but he's way too cynical.


----------



## BowtiesAreCool

My mom is an ENFP, and she and I get along splendidly. She loves to learn things with me, and has taught me so much about how to be empathetic and caring towards others, something I probably wouldn't have learned if not for her.

My dad is another story. He's an ESTJ, and probably the most irritating person I know. (No offense to ESTJs, you're a lovely group of people, it's just my dad that annoys me). He is bossy, impatient, workaholic, mean and unfeeling, especially under any kind of pressure. We never really got along because he hated my friends (most of them were guys, and he is very protective of me), and didn't approve of my career choices.


----------



## badgers

ISTJ mother and not completely sure about my dad. I think he's an ISTP.


----------



## PisceanReve

mom: ENFJ, she is one of my best friends ^^
dad: ESTJ (I might say N, but he's not very open-minded and quite conventional. Otherwise, I'm less sure)--I actually feel like we would get along great if he wasn't a sociopath


----------



## TheIntergalacticEmpress

Mother dearest: INF J/P (I think?), we became wayy close when I hit the teen years. 
Father dearest: INTP, yep I ended up a daddy's girl... awkz. we hav da bestest timz 2gethr. 

They bicker loads (like seriously loads), but they have their moments too, hahaha it's kind of really awkwardly cute when they do though... thank god for intps not being much for open affection!!


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

badgers said:


> ISTJ mother and not completely sure about my dad. I think he's an ISTP.


Weird coincidence... You and me both.
ISTPs are so much more laid back and "soft" IMO...
A very interesting combo, though.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

Mother: ISTJ
Father: ISTP


----------



## badgers

SherlyDEDUCE said:


> Weird coincidence... You and me both.
> ISTPs are so much more laid back and "soft" IMO...
> A very interesting combo, though.


Yes, it is interesting.
my dad and I always got along very well, not my mom and I though. We're closer now. It's just that she's very controlling an likes knowing everything about me.


----------



## AnCapKevin

I'm INTP. My dad is ISTJ and my mom is ESFJ.

My brother is ENFP (according to tests, but I swear he's ENFJ based on function. he would know though)

As you may guess, my father and I tend to be the quiet "talk-about-meaningful-things" ones and my mom and brother are the "we-have-so-many-friends-everyone-loves-us" types.

Though it's frustrating having two SJ parents and really religious brother/mom. They're not controlling but they don't understand how I think. I have a rebellious nature, even more so in my head and I have a radical side. This annoys (and sometimes scares) them, but we all get along well and I love them.

Zooming out and looking at my family as an observer, I find our dynamics pretty amusing.


----------



## k3vin

INTP dad, ESFJ mom


----------



## Crym

My mother is an INFP and I love her to pieces--we get along perfectly. She loves all of my zany ideas and has never judged me for my oddities.

My father is an ISTJ (or INTJ) and we get along fine. We don't talk much, but we give each other space and don't thrust our ideas on one another.

My brother is an ESFJ or ENFJ, by the way. THAT is sometimes entertaining. xD


----------



## JamesDowns

Dad-ISTJ
Mom-INFJ(bipolar)

Stepmom-INFP

I get along with my gag but we don't understand each other. We try but it ends with neither really understanding the other. Its not too bad because when we work together on the farm I feel close to him. I wish we could talk about deep ideas but it will never happen.

I don't understand my mother and I never will. She tries to engage in my interests but it just doesn't quite work out since she is so neurotic.

My stepmom is one of the three people that I KNOW I love and that means quite a lot. We don't really talk much but she understands and helps me when I'm sad and lonely.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

ISTJ momma
ESTJ papa 

bullshit was not to be had in my house.

I so irked them by constantly questioning how things worked when I was younger. The fact that I would tear apart my toys for the sheer joy of understanding how it related to something else I had encountered was abysmal to them.

As I grew older, I grew fonder of talking about shit that had no concrete existence. Neither was to keen on it, but then again, they had . their. shit. togehter.


----------



## BlueMarlin

ISTP dad
INFP mom


----------



## BowserKoopa

My mom's ISFJ (I made her take a test), dad's INTP and sister's probably a IxFP (she's still a kid so I don't know for sure). I get along with them, specially with my dad.


----------



## nicolestrange

My father is ENFJ, he typed himself as ENTP, I guess he wants to appear to be a thinker. He's engineer, maybe he's putting on the T mask at work. My mother is an ISFP, it really fits her well but I think she sees herself as an INFP. My sister is INFJ, that means I'm entirely surrounded by feelers, I often don't understand their subjective argumentation but I enjoy imagining things and sharing experiences with them.


----------



## AvocatInTraining

Dad = ESTJ Mum= ESFJ


----------



## FancyProseStyle

MsBossyPants:1813627 said:


> Both parents (and my brother) ESFJs. oh... the drama


D: How do you do it? My mother's a very unhealthy ESFJ, any tips?

At least I have a darling ISFP dad to balance things out.


----------



## gintariukeas

Mom is ENTJ
Sister ESFJ

We all get along really well


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

Mom: xNFx (most likely ENFP)
Dad: Hardcore INTJ
Brother: ESFP (bipolar) sometimes he's a total ENTP and he switches to ESFP


----------



## Hoff

I'm not really sure. I think my dad is an xSTP and my mother is either an NT or NF of some sort.


----------



## QrivaN

Mom: ISxJ (I can't tell if what I'm seeing is Te or Fe)
Dad: INTP (and so awesome to just hang out with)


----------



## IDontThinkSo

INFJ Ni(Ne) Fe(Fi)

INTP Ne(Se) Ti(Fi)


----------



## like hella days

dad ISTP mom ESFJ sister ISFJ brother ESTP me INTJ/INFJ

it can be lonely being the only one who thinks in metaphors and generalizations. I learned to hold back most of my thoughts around them like hella days ago


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

Mother: INFP
Father: ISFJ

I've never really felt close to them, and that's fine with me.


----------



## His Name Is John

Father: ENFJ
Mother: ESFJ


----------



## Elistra

Mother: INTJ
Father: ESTJ
Brother (younger): ENTP

For better or worse, it was a very "in your face" kind of household. And of my parents, I got along *much *better with my father than I did my mother.


----------



## jdstankosky

What are parents?


----------



## Madeleine44

My Mum's an ISTJ and my Dad's an XNTP (not sure whether he's an introvert or extrovert)


----------



## ENTPfemme

My mum is a severely strict ISFJ who is completely irritated ALL THE TIME with my dad an ENFP bubbly eccentric.
My brother is INTP and me an ENTP who rolled our eyes at them a lot.


----------



## jdstankosky

Let's see... I'll try to answer this for real. I'm the oldest child of 4, and my 3 siblings are all female.

My mom was/is a psychotic religious holy-warped moral and paradoxical conundrum. My dad was/is an verbally, mentally, and physically abusive man who loved nothing more than maintaining an oppressive regime in the home (while celebrating and worshiping my sisters) while forcing me to work with him on physically intensive labor projects from the age of 10 up until the day I left the house.

Mother: *ISFJ*
Father: *ISTP*

Sister 1: *INTJ* <-- she's crazy, in a non-clinical way.
Sister 2: Artistically Gifted, extremely moody, occasionally social, but extremely awkward. *INF(P?) *I'm sure.
Sister 3: *ENFJ *<-- Only one I actually find easy to get along with. She's super coolbeans.

Parents have been trying to get back into my life ever since they found out I had children... heh. Been door-slamming them for 8 years now, and I'm not going to stop now.


----------



## Xavier

ISFJ mother, with a narcissistic personality disorder, the hero from a dysfunctional family
ISFP father, the mascot from a dysfunctional family


----------



## FlawlessError

IXFJ father - Interesting to talk to, but when annoyed can become very hot headed and irrational. ESFJ mother - stereotypical mother in some sense, generally alright though we don't talk much ( I'm always locked up in my room or in school)


----------



## purposive

My mother I suspect is either ESFP or ESFJ. Suffering from histrionic and borderline personality disorder. I do not get along with her, never have and never will.


----------



## DylanA

My dad is an ESTJ and my mom is an ISFP. I get along well with my dad well and we have many common interests, but he would also lose his temper quickly and is really arrogant. My mom I love dearly, but she never really understands my ideas or thoughts and thinks I can be too mean or judgmental, so we fought a lot.


----------



## SeñorTaco

My mom is more ESFP and my dad's a ISTJ. 

Sigh. Dad's pretty hard to deal with sometimes but my mom's always there to patch things up and make light of things.


----------



## Maximus Deus

ENTP mother and INTJ father.

They raised INTJ me and, strangely, my ESFP brother who's the exact opposite of me in every aspect.


----------



## Sea Anenome

Mom: ISTJ (confirmed)
Dad: INFJ (confirmed)
Brother: INTP (suspected)
Me: INTJ


----------



## Aquamarine

My father's an ISTP and my mother is an ISTJ.


----------



## sarahROFL

Mother - xSFJ
Father - INTP

I get on well with both my parents. I may fight occasionally with my mum, but that is just because she wants me to be happy.


----------



## Phobic

I think:
Mother: IxTJ (though she's been weird with menopause woohoo)
Father: ExFP

My father has some pretty strong opinions, but apart from those he's fairly easygoing and more lenient than my mother, who is reasonably controlling and overprotective. My father and I get along well and have never had any spats that I can remember, but my mother and I clash at least weekly due to unshared ideals and various disagreements. (Common topics include how great I would be as a doctor and the order of my room.) However, everything she does, while sometimes misguided, is in my best interest.

TL;DR: I get along pretty well with them.


----------



## MinusLeven

Mother - ISTJ
Father - ISTP (I think)

I get along with both of them pretty well and I've never really gotten into any huge arguments with either of them. At times my mom can be quite rigid and my dad can turn into a control freak, but overall I think they're alright


----------



## Kittynip

Mom: ESTJ
Dad: ENFP

I get along with them alright. Unfortunately, both are pretty unhealthy, so it makes our interactions somewhat limiting. I get along well with my mom in terms of sarcastic humor and not having to filter what I say, but my dad is the one I can theorize with (but his feelings get easily hurt).


----------



## Yuu

I've got an ESTJ mum and ISTP dad.

There is a lot of friction between my mum and me. She is easily set on her opinions and decisions, she won't listen to me at all, especially when she's wrong.
Though my dad and I get along well.


----------



## OMEGA

Dad: ESFJ -thought he was an ESTJ but he uses emotional blackmale and peoples weak spots too much.
Mom: ISTJ
Brother: ???? This is a hard one. 

Never got along with my mother, I was always too weird and she said blunt out that she couldn´t understand me.
Got along better with my dad but there is a lot of friction and I dislike his narrowmindedness and his ideals (everything else is wrong). He´s a manipulative little b**ch, kind of cute sometimes because he believes that I still fall for it. People that aren´t like him are faulty and he has no problems telling them so.


----------



## PlacentaCake

Mom is an INFJ and Dad is an ENTP. Cognitive functions wise, I was the only one in my family with Te-Fi (since my sister is an INFJ as well.) The way I function and come to conclusions was confusing to my parents. I'm better with my dad one on one, or my mom one on one....but when they get together, I can be pretty misunderstood. I realize that there is a pretty big difference between Fe and Fi and that is where all the conflicts between me and my parents are rooted. When we are all hanging out and having a good time or when we are talking about religion/music/philosophy/science/morals/blah, then it is awesome! There are kinks in every family system.


----------



## Goddess

My mother is an ESFJ
My father is an INTP

Needless to say, my mother and I have NEVER gotten along. I haven't even spoken to her in 4+ years and counting {my decision not to}. 

My father and I get on quite well actually, though we have different beliefs (he's religious, I'm agnostic) and that causes a slight strain between us. We definitely understand and respect each other.


----------



## Daaanieeel

Both my parents are INTJs, and it surprisingly works well both between them and between myself and them. 

My whole family are quite close in personality types, actually. One of my brothers is the only extrovert in the family (which can be draining) and my sister is the only F type. I'd say my oldest brother is a fellow INTP, my other brother is an ESTP and my sister is an ISFP. That is just guess work though, only my parents and myself have actually done the Myers-Briggs test. 

And we're all a lovely happy family (mostly).


----------



## CodeGuru

I have an INFJ mother and an INTP father.


----------



## Jennywocky

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ESTP


----------



## PrinceofPride

My brother is an INTJ, and my father is an ESFP. My brother and I don't exactly have the best relationship with our dad, but my brother and I get along very well with each other.

Edit: actually, I'd say the bad relationship with our dad is part of the reason we get along so well with each other. United against a common enemy I guess.


----------



## Elveni

Hrm.

*Mother *- ENFP
*Father *- ISTP (incredibly unhealthy and underdeveloped emotionally)


----------



## FolkCat1234

Mother: INFJ
Father: ENTJ
Brother: ESFJ
Sister: EXFP 

I get along well with both my parents, and my siblings as well besides for the usual fights.


----------



## Orchidion

Mother - ESFJ
Dad - Never knew him. Probably ESFP, from what I heard.


----------



## Omniscient

Dad (my idol): ENTP
Mom: ISTP
No bros or sisters...


----------



## Json221

Dad: INTJ (thank God)
Mom: ESFJ
Older Brother: ENTP
Younger Brother: No idea, has autism.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

Hmm, I'm quite sure my father is an ENTJ, but I haven't been able to analyze if he uses Si-Ne or Ni-Se more since I have rarely been around him for the past 8 years. He is arrogant, obsessive, inquisitive, and near psychopathic.

My mother is an unhealthy ISTJ. That I know for sure. She's closed-minded, stubborn, has no interest in learning new things, reclusive, and tries hard to raise me to be the 'right' adult (right in her beliefs). Me and her constantly bicker and it is usually over some of the stupidest things since she constantly misinterprets my logic and tries to change the topic of the conversation. I try not to engage in much conversation with her unless it is necessary or unless I believe that she is completely false, which happens a lot unfortunately. 

I find it hard to respect either of my parents and often wonder how I even turned out like this. There's too much J and not enough P in my family.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

Json221 said:


> Younger Brother: No idea, has autism.


My younger brother has autism as well (moderate to higher functioning autism) and I have been trying to figure out which cognitive functions he most utilizes. I still don't know what personality type he would most likely fit in with. I could assume that he is more introverted, but then again, many people with autism (including my brother) don't interact with other people.


----------



## Json221

FillInTheBlank said:


> My younger brother has autism as well (moderate to higher functioning autism) and I have been trying to figure out which cognitive functions he most utilizes. I still don't know what personality type he would most likely fit in with. I could assume that he is more introverted, but then again, many people with autism (including my brother) don't interact with other people.


Likewise in regards to his level of functioning. I can't tell the way he tackles problems though because he has had therapy his whole life and has a particularly rough time with social skills. I am sure he is extroverted, but otherwise I can only guess.


----------



## Zero One

I think ISTP and I'm pretty sure my mom was an INTJ, at least form all the stories I've heard she basically kicked a lot of ass and didn't give a shit about what people thought of her. At the same time she was really nice deep down.

Grandmother was an ISFJ and my Grandfather is an ISTJ.

Edit
I'm one of only three known NT's in my entire extended family (which is gigantic). Me, my mother (most likely), and my uncle Carl. My cousin is an INFJ married to an INTJ. I also have an ISFP Cousin I like a lot. ENFP Cousin, and a pretty derpie ISTP cousin, both like younger brothers to me in a way.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

Json221 said:


> Likewise in regards to his level of functioning. I can't tell the way he tackles problems though because he has had therapy his whole life and has a particularly rough time with social skills. I am sure he is extroverted, but otherwise I can only guess.


That's a lot like my brother too. He has a hard time verbalizing his wants and needs. But he is also particularly timid and doesn't want to fail in any of the tasks or problems he has to face. Because of that, he tries to avoid the problem altogether or tries to get me or my mother to help him. There were times when he has been scolded for screwing up something he's done and even though I'd rather have him try and screw up rather than not try at all, he doesn't understand this concept. My brother avoids conflict due to remembering past experiences and failures and although he doesn't verbalize this, I'm pretty sure that my assumption is correct. From this, I could say that he is a Si user because he draws from his memories a lot (in particular, his avoidance of conflict). But this is the best I could really guess.


----------



## Json221

@FillInTheBlank Interesting. Indeed it's hard to form conclusions when the main way to deal with autism is through behavior therapy and education, which seeks to correct faulty behaviors (and probably suppress dominant functions that are causing problems). For example my brother has an incredibly hard time being a "healthy sport" and will get very upset when he loses, so he tends to avoid competing with anyone. He really wants to talk to others but only about things he likes (Dragon Ball Z, video games, etc.) and absolutely nothing else. He is often in his head and talking to imaginary characters from shows and games he enjoys. I could attempt to give his behaviors cognitive functions but it's very difficult and probably inaccurate, especially when he has had to cope with his problems and go against his preferences.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

Json221 said:


> @_FillInTheBlank_ Interesting. Indeed it's hard to form conclusions when the main way to deal with autism is through behavior therapy and education, which seeks to correct faulty behaviors (and probably suppress dominant functions that are causing problems).


Good point there. I know that my brother's behavior has been altered through therapy while at school and I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be a completely different person if he didn't have autism. 
But still, if the dominant functions that cause problems are suppressed, they can't be completely suppressed and I should be able to see through them, given how long I have known my brother. But I don't have any real method of figuring out how my brother's mind operates in terms of cognitive functions. If anything, it would be easier to determine now than before since my brother expresses himself a lot more now.



Json221 said:


> For example my brother has an incredibly hard time being a "healthy sport" and will get very upset when he loses, so he tends to avoid competing with anyone. He really wants to talk to others but only about things he likes (Dragon Ball Z, video games, etc.) and absolutely nothing else. He is often in his head and talking to imaginary characters from shows and games he enjoys. I could attempt to give his behaviors cognitive functions but it's very difficult and probably inaccurate, especially when he has had to cope with his problems and go against his preferences.


I don't think my brother understands the concept of losing a game or competition. He just wants to play with someone and have a friend. My brother is a very good-natured kid who has trouble communicating with others. 

I can't even begin to know what is really in his head though. There could be problems he is struggling with that I may not even know about.


----------



## geekofalltrades

My dad's an INTJ, my mom thinks she's an ESTP.


----------



## Mbaruh

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: Most likely ISFJ


----------



## Bahburah

Mom is ESFJ and Dad is ISTJ.


----------



## technocality

My dad's an ISTP, and my mom is an INFJ. (questionable). 

I wonder how they got along! (hint: they didn't).


----------



## absyrd

Mom: INTJ
Dad: ESFJ

Sister 1: ESFJ
Sister 2: ISTJ

Grandma: ESFJ
Grandpa: INTJ

So many J's in this house keeping me in place.


----------



## absyrd

Mom: INTJ
Dad: ESFJ

Sister 1: ESFJ
Sister 2: ISTJ

Grandma: ESFJ
Grandpa: INTJ

So many J's in this house keeping me in place.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I typed my dad as being an ESTP, but I'm unsure.

Mom is an INFP, who tested, and who I suspected as much.

Sister is probably an INFP or INFJ. If she's an INFP, she's way more balanced emotionally than my mom.


----------



## Maximus Deus

INTJ dad, and potentially ENTJ mom.


----------



## Serpent

ESFJ Mom, ISTJ Dad.


----------



## braided pain

ESFJ mom
INTJ dad
ESTP brother


----------



## redneck15

dad is estp


----------



## Minicool

Maybe is just me, but my theory is we're the inverse type of our parents.
My dad is a ESFJ and and my mom is a ESTJ.
In a "total coincidence" I'm a INTP and my sister a INFP.


----------



## EternalNocturne

ENTJ and INFJ
Father and mother.


----------



## Archetype

ISTJ dad and ENFP mom, my father annoys me so much, and in the other hand, I'm close with my mom


----------



## anon1234

My Mom is an ESFP and my Dad is most likely an ISTJ or maybe an INTJ.


----------



## Dalton

Minicool said:


> Maybe is just me, but my theory is we're the inverse type of our parents.
> My dad is a ESFJ and and my mom is a ESTJ.
> In a "total coincidence" I'm a INTP and my sister a INFP.


Nice try at a theory, but I don't think you're onto anything. My mom's ESFJ and my dad's INFJ. I'm INTP, and my brother's ESFP. You and your sister share INP, but my brother and I only share P. The correlation is very weak. (I have a half sister from my INFJ father's first marriage, who is likely an INTP like me. Maybe INTx. Her son, my nephew, is almost a definite INTP.)

HOWEVER, to run with your theory a bit, I think that those with two J parents tend to be P children, if you look at other posts on this thread, unless the child shares the parents' temperament, in which case it could be the same. This kind of thing seems to be weakly correlated, so I'm not going to put the effort into fleshing it out, but the idea is there if you wish to investigate.


----------



## Koboremi

My mom is an ISFJ and my dad is an ESFJ. They're both irrational, hyper religious and a bit on the stupid side. They grew up in a screwed up culture and they're J's so they never let go of the values of their culture. As you can imagine my life is hell. I'm an INTP.


----------



## Echoe

INTP here -- I would type my mother as an ESFJ and my father as an ISTP.


----------



## Dalton

Perpendicular tothe World said:


> My mom is an ISFJ and my dad is an ESFJ. They're both irrational, hyper religious and a bit on the stupid side. They grew up in a screwed up culture and they're J's so they never let go of the values of their culture. As you can imagine my life is hell. I'm an INTP.


That's similar to how I feel about my ESFJ & INFJ parents. I can agree: It's pretty annoying as an INTP to be surrounded by SFJs. Luckily, my father has N, so I can at least discuss science and politics with him.


----------



## Silas

Double ISFJ.

I see my parrents somewhat regulary, our relationship is friendly and superficial. They have little understanding of who I really am and what concerns me in life. It would fall on deaf ears if I tried opening up to them, since my concerns is out of their field of vision. 

They do make excellent food though and have always tried to meet my physical needs..


----------



## Nekosan

father:ISFJ(ISTJ?)
mother:INFJ


----------



## Dynamic

Im not sure exactly but i think shes a borderline IEnfj, get into huge fights often but i can shrug it off np


----------



## Scelerat

Dad - ESTP 
Mom - IXFJ.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Mom: ISFP
Dad: ISTJ

I love them, but I always question whether my personal growth would have been accelerated and much easier if I had an iNtuitive type to guide me and fully understands me on a much deeper level.


----------



## liminalthought

Dad: ISTP
Mom: ESFJ

Misfortunate that my mother was my conflictor (socionics), ego was suppressed.


----------



## Pyromaniac

Mom ESFJ, dad ENFP. But he was out before I was two, so my step dad has probably exerted more influence, and he'd be an ISTJ.
=
INTP and an ESFP gone seriously wrong. 




liminalthought said:


> Dad: ISTP
> Mom: ESFJ
> 
> Misfortunate that my mother was my conflictor (socionics), ego was suppressed.



Almost the same here, but my step dad was an ISTJ, and it made for two Ps. And I can see an ESFJ/ISTx=INTx pattern elsewhere. Curious.


----------



## Elyasis

ESFP (ENFj in socionics) mom, ISFJ (ISFj) step-mom, ISTP (ISTj) dad.

I get along best with my dad, even though he's a lowly Ti-user. That's probably due to the fact that he doesn't push for emotional displays.


----------



## DkrANGEL

ISTP dad, xNFJ mom.
My mom's kind of the emotional stabilizer, whenever she doesn't get offended and start screaming at people after choosing to debate with them. I always hated the school system, so whenever I complained about it she helped me feel less like sh** after coming home.
My dad's blissfully unaware of what's going on in my life at any point in time though. I remember whenever I had an exam he'd just tell me to go study for it but he never knew what subject the exam actually even covered.
My relationship with my dad's pretty strained. My mom's pretty liberal though, so it usually works pretty well between us.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

My mom is probably an ENFP, and I barely know my father, but from the info that I've heard and the few times that I've seen him, I suspect that he is INTJ (although he may been rather unhealthy or at least under grip when he was married with my mom from the things that I know, as he was busy with his PhD), and if my idea is right, then that would be one example of a failure of the so called perfect match between ENFP and INTJ.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Father: ENTP
Mother: ESFJ

My father was more of a "free" person. As to how I got my NT side, it's definitely thanks to my father. He informs me of the correct manner of cause and effect, social problems, history and how we came to be, my reading of intellectual books that could further develop my vocabulary..... my NT really did come from him, and actually, it's still developing as I we frequently have intellectual discussions. I am learning a lot from him. 

As for my mother, I definitely got the J trait from her. She always had high expectations of me and she always wanted me to do things efficiently and in the right way. If I didn't do my homework mainly because I was lazy, she would scold me. Before I go out of the house, I always have to look prim and proper. Whenever I would slouch or sit down with my legs slightly separated, she would immediately tell me to sit up straight in what society would deem as appropriate. We don't have "deep" conversations, but I still love her because she really does take care of me, expressing so much affection. It's to her that I can tell my problems and cry comfortably whenever I'm feeling down.


----------



## miss. potato

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ESTP


For awhile I wondered why I didn't turn out as a sensor as well, (all my siblings are). But my babysitter, who is basically my second mother is an ENFJ. I think she saw something different in me, and she tried very hard in hopes that I wouldn't look that spark, no matter what my siblings said.


----------



## Bahburah

What do you think nuclear parents would be?

I would think,

Mother: ENFP
Father: ISTJ 

Funny that they are opposites. 
I wonder if these types are compatible? 

I only think of this because I see a lot of Dad's here typed as S and it makes me think if they actually are S or that they just give off that vibe because there trying to fill a traditional "father role". 


That or there are just more S types than N's in the world.


----------



## SHERlockedEnigmaPage394

My mother is a ISFJ and my father a IXFX (I'm an INTJ and my brother is a ESTP)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Mother - ESTJ 
Father - ISTP
Brother - probable ISTP
Sister - ...? XSFP? XNFP? XSTJ? Who knows? (Hint: not me.)


----------



## Sifow

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ISTP
Stepdad: ISTP
Brothers: ESTP, ENTP, ISTP

Looooots of sensors and sloppy perceivers...


----------



## Marisa

I'm not even sure if I've replied here before. My mom's an ISFJ and my father is an ESTP. 

Not easy people to live with, both equally smothering.


----------



## AudreyGail

I'm INTJ and my mom is ENFJ and my dad is ISTJ. I definitely get along with my dad better since he's a Rational as well, and uses facts and logic to make decisions rather than feelings, which my mom does. I respect ISTJs very much, they have great insight.


----------



## herinb

I'm not sure if I've posted here before or not, but my mom's an ENTJ like me but more E and J and less N and T, and my dad is an ESTJ.


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

Although this is speculation is would say: ISFJ mom, ESTJ dad. I get along better w/mom b/c dad tends to dislike my arguing and thinks my displays of Ne are signs that I need more social interaction.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

Enfj Dad, and Istj Mom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lanausee

My mother lied out of her ass and got ENFJ. There is no way she is an ENFJ. God, mom.


----------



## herinb

lanausee said:


> My mother lied out of her ass and got ENFJ. There is no way she is an ENFJ. God, mom.


LMAO Dude, my mom took the dark triad test and got saintly results and I felt very similarly


----------



## hauntedforevermore

My mom is an ISFJ, and my dad is an INTJ. I get along with them both fine (there's not a lot of fighting going on in my family, 'cos my parents get along really well and did their best to pass that on to my sister and I). But they like to think I'm working on something productive at all times. If I'm not, they insist I go do schoolwork or get a project done. It's pretty annoying... But I do love them anyways.


----------



## schrodingerscow

My mum's an ISFx. I respect her a lot in many ways, not least for her ability to relate to and care for people. It's not easy living with her though; I pretty much embody the INTP stereotype of being messy and generally oblivious to my surroundings and her insistence that I do things certain ways just really gets on my nerves. I generally deal with it by just complying since arguing gets us nowhere (since we're on two completely different wavelengths) though on occasion I get terribly aggravated and can't resist a retort or two and that never ends well. Case in point: last night she was getting all over my case again and after I remarked that she was slightly paranoid (which was admittedly disrespectful, but an understatement all the same). She proceeded to relate my messiness - which has been about the same my whole life - to the story of a frog in water that's being gradually heated up till it gets boiled to death. I'm just like...good grief lady, it's not a flipping _tragedy_ that I'm messy. Chill. (also, she somehow thinks she's giving me a heck lot of freedom though she wants me to keep her perpetually informed of my whereabouts. sigh) 
We do try to compromise though, so we generally get along even if we're not close. That doesn't change the fact that I intend to move out once I'm able to, though. 

My dad's probably an INTJ. I relate to him much more easily, but we're not really close. We do enjoy bantering and looking for good food, but beyond a few brief philosophical conversations, we don't discuss anything of any particular consequence.


----------



## mighty_mumu

im not sure..
dad is clearly an I, mum is an E. dad is compassionate, thoughtful, reserved,sarcastic, stubborn idealist who prefers to follow than to lead. i think dad is an F even he's a lot smarter than mum. bit impulsive too when he got mad/frustrated.not so good with planning, so perhaps an S. maybe J, too because he's quick in making judgement. maybe dad is an ISFJ. pretty close with dad, talk in rational ways. he always treats me like a son instead of a daughter. when i was 7, i remember asking him: 'dad, do you think im an X or a Y?' -just learned abt chromosomes and i wanted to show off, i guess. he looked at me, saying, 'You're a Y' and i was sooo proud lol.

mum is the boss lady type, blunt yet socially skilled, i think her motto is 'just do it', she ran an office and loved by her employees; a bit control freak [well, im her daughter so i may be biased], perfectionist, long range planner/thinker. i think she's an ENTP, though. she could be very pushy, clearly dislike losing. always fight with mum, always team up against our annoying extended family. always come back to her for advices. i consider her judgement/opinions when i hit 30's. 

being Asian, parents enjoy the prerogative rights and the absolutism; i wasnt close to them until i reached the age of 30. i revolted in my college days, and the more they wanted to get involved, the bigger the conflict. so they learned to leave me be. they never understood me, and mum made it clear, 'why are you so damn cold? i like it when my daughters come to me,snuggling..'
and i was like: 'ohgod,why..ewww'

we have our ups and downs. but i love them.they're my heroes


----------



## Brianna1

INTJ with INTJ father who I love very much. When we agree on things we are the best pair, but when we clash we are just too similar. Neither of us will give in, and we generally disagree on moral issues so it isn't like one of us is right and one of us is wrong.

My mother is an ENFJ and I love her, we can balance each other out really well but sometimes she doesn't get me.


----------



## WildImagineer

Mom is an ENFP and Dad is an ISTJ (polar opposites, the relationship didn't last very long). Both did a lot of drugs in their youth so they're not very intelligent.


----------



## HighSteaks

My mom is probably an xsfp. My dad, I feel like, is one of those people who is almost completely even across all preferences. My mom provides the emotional, nurturing support, while my dad is the down to earth constant who I can always rely on for anything and doesn't lie or deceive. He's always very reasonable and looks out for the best interest of everyone.


----------



## miuliu

My mum is ISTJ and dad is ENFP.
They fit their descriptions very well. :kitteh:

I obey them, respect them and get along with them. My mum instilled her strong sense of duty in me, my father instilled his compassion and understanding for other people-
I try to be close to them as much as I can and we love each other. But I know when we tend to misunderstand each other and I always try to accommodate to them and adjust in order to maintain a healthy relationship. I don't have to adjust so much for my dad since he is a go-with-the-flow kind of guy, as much as I have to adjust to interact with my mum. But we are generally a happy close family.


----------



## aerlinniel

I suspect my mother is an ENFP, and I'm certain my father is an INTP. I have a good relationship with both, but I get along better with my father.


----------



## iceblock

Both parents are ISTJs. We get along fairly well, as we both share introversion and judging; which, leads all of us to be prompt, organized, and able to achieve a lot. However, I think my dominant Ni is a mystery to my sensing parents.


----------



## Satan Claus

I'm just going to do my whole family because I'm bored.

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: INTP 
Sister: She's only 9 so I can't really type but she will probably be an ENFJ, ISFJ or an ESFJ like my mom.
Me: ENTP
Grandpa: ESTJ
Grandma: My grandma is an unhealthy ISFJ. In her mind she is still living in 1950's Lebanon, has isolated herself from friends and others and way more.


----------



## Eladamri1

Likewise, whole family because I'm bored and feel like resurrecting a thread.

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: INTJ
Brother: ESFJ
Brother: ESFP
Sister: INTJ
Grandpa: ENTJ
Grandma: ESFP


----------



## kimpossible119

Dad: INFJ
Mom: ISTJ

I get along with them pretty well. I clash with my dad when he's being irrational and I clash with my mom when I'm doing something she considers to be "unconventional" or the "wrong way" of doing something.


----------



## Stasis

My dad is INFJ and my mom is ENFJ. I previously thought she was ENFP.

I have good moments with both of them, I wouldn't say we get along though. We're too different, we come from different worlds. 

My brother is ISTJ and my sister is ESFJ. We get along but there is obvious miscommunication.


----------



## Kaylee

My dad is an INTJ. I get along with him really well and we have a lot of good conversations. My mom, on the other hand, is a completely different story. I'm unsure of her specific type but we are conflicting all the time. I would guess she's an ISFP.


----------



## esteban.vargas.9231

My mom is an ISxP who taught me the importance of emotional intelligence, creativity and interpersonal relationships in life. My dad is an ENTJ (who for some issues I met later in life) who taught me the importance of discipline, risk-taking and being rational.

They seem to be a great complement to each other and I get along pretty well with both.


----------



## stiletto

*MOTHER: ENFJ* + *FATHER: ISTJ*

BROTHER: INFP ---------- *Myself: ENTJ *+ Husband: ISFP = our kids ???


----------



## Harizu

My mother is ESxJ.
My father is ENTP like me.


----------



## Mercutio

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ISFJ

Basically I was raised by responsible, feelsy and forever moral preaching parents whilst also surrounded by relatives with likewise dispositions-- so if you're into that whole nature vs nurture debate, I might be a tough case to explain.


----------



## TyranAmiros

Dad-ESTJ (self typed as INTJ, despite the fact that he has Si coming out of his eyeballs)
Mom-INFP 
Sister-INFJ

Dad's one of those ultra-reliable Sis for whom everything always needed to be in its place and we always had strict rules which had to be followed. We never fought, but he never quite got me. Mom had that INFP psychic quality, though we've always communicated well (Ne connection).


----------



## Aiwass

Mother: INFP
Father: ISTJ
Brother: ENTP

My brother is pretty much the only extrovert in the family, although he is kind of laid back like my mother. I overall am more close in personality to my father, maybe because we're both Te users.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

My mother took the test. She's an ISFJ. My step-dad I believe was an ISTP, and my bio dad is an IxTJ.


----------



## Bugs

My father = xSTP 
My mother = ExFJ


----------



## telarana

Mom is an ESFP
Dad I have no idea
Stepdad is an ESTP
Stepbro is probably some sort of xSTP

Grandma is ISFJ

Raised by mostly ESFP Mom and ISFJ Grandma with my ESTP Stepdad as well. It's... intriguing. We don't come from the same viewpoints at all. But it's nice because whenever I get stuck and down trying to figure out a solution they just approach the problem from an angle I never considered and it works. And vice versa with them. Sometimes they discuss problems with me and I see obvious solutions they never considered.


----------



## InsanityAware

My mom is an ENTP (from official MTBI)


----------



## liveanotherslife

I once forced my mom to take the test, but I don't remember the result. I do remember I though, and I suspect an F in her too. She can come of as very social, and she is happy to be around other people, but she doesn't have an extra need for social interactions a part from her job as a teacher. I can't come up with something specific about why I suspect the F, but she just comes off as an F to me. She's also a very gentle christian, and just a person who wants to see people become their best.


----------



## dropkickgina

Hmmm I was just thinking about this the other day and based on what I know about my mother I would suggest that she's an ESFJ. We've never really gotten along and it's been pretty rough on both of us, I'd make her take the test but I doubt she'd go for it because she's not even the slightest bit interested in anything that might be abstract.

I'm still learning about the types though so I could be wrong.


----------



## Truth Advocate

ISFJ mom and ESTP dad.


----------



## Sadist

infp estj


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe

ISFJ mom, INTJ dad. 

When I'm frustrated with my parents, it's usually my mother's lack of risk taking and logic.
And with my dad it's his fixation on points of interest that prevent him from seeing the bigger picture.

Maybe I suffer from the same. It's hard to tell.


----------



## Bugs

Update : ESTJ Dad , ESFJ Mom


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce

ISFJ mom, ESTJ dad.


----------



## frozenmusic

INFP mum, ENFJ dad. 

And I also have an ENFP middle sister and an INTJ youngest sister.


----------



## EidolonAlpha

ISTJ dad. In the past there was a time when we didn't came along at all, but in the last years I think he developed his Ne. Since I moved out, we didn't have any serious problems anymore.
My mom is ESFJ, but I'm not so sure about her as I am about my dad. It's exhausting for me to listen to her, since she talks a lot and very slow on top of that. Besides this we get along, but we're not really listening to each other, when we're talking.


----------



## Floating

Mum: ENFP - Warm, energetic and laid back. Also loves to gossip.

Dad: ISXJ - Controlling, pompous and quite closed-minded - Sometimes I consider the possibility he could be sociopathic due to his attempts to manipulate and undermine others. The X is there since he certainly seems like a feeler sometimes but I can't tell if he's faking it just to try and get his way. 

Unsurprisingly I get on better with my mum. I have an INTP older brother and ESFP older sister too.


----------



## Katie Koopa

If I had to guess, my dad is an ESTx and my mom is an xNFJ. I liked my mom better when I was a little kid, but as an adult I get along well with both of them and I'm still living with my dad.


----------



## Max

If I had to guess, I would say that my Dad is an NT type, like I am. It would explain why we are kinda close. 
And my Mother, I would say she is an SF type. It would explain why we clash so damn much.


----------



## Zee Bee

ESFP - Father
ISFJ - Mother


----------



## diamond_mouth

Dad - ESFJ, Mum - ISFP. It's been tough.


----------



## Gruvian

My mother is probably ESFJ, for some reason I can't type her. For a long time I thought she was an ENP because she says she's flexible and would rather try out new ideas, but in reality I'm not sure whether that is true. ESFJ is my best try. 

As for my father, he was easy, typical ISTJ. 

You can already imagine my conversations with them... When am I going to move?


----------



## TimeGirl

INTP dad, ESFJ mom. The best parents ever for an INTP, IMO. An INTP dad to talk to about intellectual things, and an ESFJ mom for the emotional support that I need so badly. They're also very open and non-judgemental (at least for me and my interests) and they give me my space and my freedom to live my life the way I'd like. They've always given me more freedom and privacy than my friends' parents have given them and it means a lot to me. Also, we've always had the best relationship and I love them. I've never felt like I hate them, I've never even thought of saying it and it looks weird to me when someone else talks like that about their parents...


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Mom - ESFJ
Dad - ESTP

I clash with my mom pretty often on a lot of things, but we still get along in the end. My dad and I get along amazingly because he's much more laid back, plus his sense of humor is almost as dark as mine is.


----------



## Polexia

Me: ENTP
Mom:ESFJ
Stepdad: ISTP
Dad: sadly didn't get to know him well enough to type him but I'm pretty sure about: xNTx

I listed my step dad because he has been in my life for 23 years. I call him dad. I had two dads. Seemed unfair to exclude one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Stardust42

Mom: INTJ
Dad: ESFP

I'm just going to say, I'm glad I lived with my mom :laughing:


----------



## Kayleigh

My dad is an ESFJ and my mom is an ISFJ. Just for funsies... my younger brother is an (immature) ESFP and my husband is an ISFJ.

I get along well with my parents now but growing up there was some clashing. Basically, I had problems adhering to their Si-Fe expectations (various traditions, rules that I couldn't justify, etc.). As an adult it's not so much of an issue. My family (extended family included) are mostly all xSFJs and I find all the holidays, get togethers, event planning, etc. boring and do try to avoid going to things. 

As for my ESFP brother... We fought a lot as kids. Now we do get along and he comes to me for advice (he's 6 years younger) but I feel like I'm constantly bailing him out of things. He's very impulsive to the point of being reckless and can't stand for anyone to not like him (needless to say peer pressure is an issue here).

My ISFJ husband and I get along pretty well surprisingly.


----------



## starwars

Dad ENTP same as me and mom I think ESXX. I havent seen her in a while, parents are divorced


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Both of my parents tested INTJ on the online tests, though my dad might be INTP.


----------



## popsicle

My mother was an xNFJ and my father is INTJ.

I was very close to my mother because she was very communicative and supportive. With time, she started to behave alternately smothering and absent/uninterested, which was frustrating. I could see a lot of flaws in her and vice versa - and we disagreed on many issues - but we both cared about each other. We had long talks and great laughs. My cynical side amused her.

With my father I had a distant relationship when I was young. He was always present and always a stable element in my life (very dependable), but he was emotionally closed and the few times we tried to communicate we failed. Nowadays we get along much better, he became more relaxed and open with me and I responded in a similar way.


----------



## Seravasvu

My mother is clearly ESFJ, and my father is probably ISFJ.
My personality differs drastically from my parents personalities. 
I have two siblings and both of them are Feeling, i am the only Thinking person in my family.


----------



## thecoolguy

My Mom's an ESFJ and my Dad's an INTP. Opposites attract, I guess.


----------

